# Flashlight Selfies - around the world :)



## Poppy (Apr 1, 2016)

Our flashlights have personalities, don't they? 
Let's give them a place where they can post their "Selfies" 

Here's one my Convoy S2+ took at New York City's Times Square, where they drop the ball on New Year's Eve.
It's sporting a short 18350 short body, today :thumbsup:


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 1, 2016)

My flashlight(s) - C22Cvn - were in France last week, New Orleans the week before & Green Bay the week before that.

In addition next week, heading to Quebec with new ZL SC600w MKIII.

Spent this week in the office, had a few appointments at the dentist...



Poppy's picture not showing up for me.
Ordered a S2 shorty body this morning.
Have a S2 ready for gifting (switched mode to no disco) when I go back to Green Bay.


----------



## derfyled (Apr 1, 2016)

nfetterly said:


> My flashlight(s) -
> 
> In addition next week, heading to Quebec with new ZL SC600w MKIII.
> 
> .



Quebec city ? You'll love it ! (Your ZL also !)


----------



## Poppy (Apr 1, 2016)

nfetterly said:


> My flashlight(s) - C22Cvn - were in France last week, New Orleans the week before & Green Bay the week before that.
> 
> In addition next week, heading to Quebec with new ZL SC600w MKIII.
> 
> ...


Wow! Your lights really get around! :thumbsup:

Is anyone else having a problem seeing my picture?
I found that I couldn't see it on my ipad either, so I made some changes. It does show on my ipad now.
Does it work for everyone else?


----------



## HarleyXJGuy (Apr 1, 2016)

No issues seeing your picture on my android phone.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks Harley 

I copied the pictures to a shareable album, and edited the OP with a new link. That seems to have done the trick.

Thanks again, for commenting. :thumbsup:


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 1, 2016)

Can't see them on my Imac, Poppy. Maybe 'cos I'm running Firefox. Don't sweat it, life's too short. Unless you're an Anorak, like me.
P


----------



## Poppy (Apr 1, 2016)

hmmm, for me, it works on the iPad safari, and Chrome, but not on Internet explorer, nor on firefox.

:thinking: :mecry:


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 1, 2016)

Bummer.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 1, 2016)

OK... I *THINK* I got it!
It seems to be working in all four of my browsers. 
I can only hope that the images aren't getting pulled from cache.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 1, 2016)

It's the government. It's a conspiracy. They're ensuring you're not sending secret code to other flashaholic terrorists. 

Nah seriously, I see it now.

Whatever you did worked.


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 1, 2016)

Aha, it's there, and worth the wait.
P


----------



## Poppy (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys :thumbsup:

Here's another test to see if I got it right.

Here's Shorty hanging out with his big brother, on my mouse pad.






18350 battery, S2+ with short body, 18650 battery, standard Convoy S2+


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 1, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Thanks for the help guys :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's another test to see if I got it right.
> 
> ...



Seeing this picture on my chrome book but your first was not showing.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 1, 2016)

A couple from London U.K. - not quite on the tourist beat, but they should be.

First my Ra 85Tr in front of Television Centre - former home of the BBC (and my place of work sixteen years ago) Not much left of the old place - the gap is where the building I used to work in used to be!







Then we were off to a film location - Leinster Gardens in Bayswater - this is the fake facade building in a terrace of houses and flats - the windows have no glass - only paint and behind the facade? A tube train line comes up for air before diving back into the depths (sorry, no pic of that - too difficult to get to without a selfie stick).






Incidentally, this fake was used in a recent episode of *Sherlock ('His Last Vow').
*
Oh yes. The Ra does red and white light!


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 1, 2016)

I like this post,should prove interesting.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 1, 2016)

Nyctophiliac,
Thanks for posting!
That must have been a HUGE complex. Even with just the one remaining building, it is larger than I would have imagined.

The facade's windows are incredible! I never would have guessed that there is no glass in those windows. Glass reflections and all!

I see that your little RA is a hungry little bugger  Did she eat the fingers off of your glove when she was seeing red? 

Again, thanks for posting, I hope to see more selfies from the other side of the pond. :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 1, 2016)

Only way mine'll show up anywhere is if I mail to somebody and ask 'em to snap a photo of it near something noteable. 

My lights go where I go, which is pretty much nowhere worth snapping photos of anyway.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 1, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Only way mine'll show up anywhere is if I mail to somebody and ask 'em to snap a photo of it near something noteable.
> 
> My lights go where I go, which is pretty much nowhere worth snapping photos of anyway.


Are you kidding? Small town USA?
I'm sure your lights have been around.

Maybe at a construction site, an old cemetery, some old historic buildings, Masonic Temples, or churches?
Maybe at a truck pull, greased pig contest (I've never seen one of those), 4H club largest water-mellon contest, or fill up the biggest wagon you can find.

Hey bro... I have faith, once your lights find out that they can post selfies, you'll be posting pictures for them. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Apr 2, 2016)

Cool thread poppy, I need to go get myself out for a pic when I get chance!!


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 2, 2016)

An idea for the future which we did in another hobby.One of the guys organised a simple idea and it went like this.A Matchbox Land Rover was sent out from the USA to a member who put forward their name on the list,once received he put his name on the passport that was included made some pics and posted it to the next name on the list and so on,it even ended up in the factory it was made in and to this day is still going around the world...We could do this with a simple little torch like the Fenix EO1 for instance.


----------



## ven (Apr 2, 2016)

Thats a cool idea Bill :thumbsup: .................is a bit grim up norf though :laughing:


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 2, 2016)

ven said:


> Thats a cool idea Bill :thumbsup: .................is a bit grim up norf though :laughing:



Loads of pics from the Pyramids to Niagra Falls even one with an Aligator and snakes and well near enough anything really.


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 2, 2016)

My MD2 soaking up the rare sunshine this morning in North Norfolk.
Traid Tail with DD XL-M2 M61 mod.


----------



## ven (Apr 2, 2016)

mcnair55 said:


> Loads of pics from the Pyramids to Niagra Falls even one with an Aligator and snakes and well near enough anything really.




I can do dragons(and snakes too)
Dragons den............





Will see what opportunities arise for outdoor pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh look!

A post turtle! 






peter yetman said:


> My MD2 soaking up the rare sunshine this morning in North Norfolk.
> Traid Tail with DD XL-M2 M61 mod.


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 2, 2016)

You don't see many of those round these parts.
P


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 2, 2016)

ven said:


> I can do dragons(and snakes too)
> Dragons den............
> 
> 
> ...



Ok with the Lizard but cannot be doing with snakes.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 2, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Are you kidding? Small town USA?
> I'm sure your lights have been around.
> 
> Maybe at a construction site, an old cemetery, some old historic buildings, Masonic Temples, or churches?
> ...



Well we do have this anomolly (sp?) where I live. Once upon a time a chunk of the African continent decided to prove the world is not flat. It ended up butting itself against the Eastern American continent not far from my home. At least that is what one of my road building manuals states. 

So I can go stand on one side of a river and be in Africa while being able to see America on the other side of said river.

Edit:

Here's a Pelican M6 somewhere in America near the Coast of Africa.. at least the part that landed here a million billion years ago...




Phone cam absolutely refused to focus on the light. 




^^ and here it is at my work.
Well not actually at my work, but posing in front of the desktop background on my computer, which is a photo from my work. A downtown revitalize of a one horse town that is nearing completion.


----------



## ven (Apr 2, 2016)

mcnair55 said:


> Ok with the Lizard but cannot be doing with snakes.



Well in that case i will make sure i get a snake pic with a light when he decides to come out of his hole(figure of speech) for the pic opportunity!


----------



## ven (Apr 2, 2016)

ven said:


> Well in that case i will make sure i get a snake pic with a light when he decides to come out of his hole(figure of speech) for the pic opportunity!




Just for you mr mcnair!


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 2, 2016)

Is that red light to keep your snake warm?
P


----------



## ven (Apr 2, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> Is that red light to keep your snake warm?
> P




It is P and its not a distraction like a white light,usually around the 32oC temps.............the side he is in is the opposite side to the bulb so a cool area. He has a great placid temperament, funny personality too. Shy at 1st and nervous then after comforting he is off exploring!. He loves body heat so will curl up on your chest under a top, and can feel his little tong tickling you.

Feeding time can be weekly,monthly..........heck its been 4 months once! But he turns into a different beast. With the frozen rats, you warm up in hot water so they can sense body heat and hang it by the tail over the side of a large plastic container. Now some feed in the viv but bacteria from blood and then potential risks of them getting used to being fed in there could cause issues when getting him out!!! You dont want a bite put it that way! The angle of their teeth when they grab you(which is too fast to react), dig in so no simple case of pulling him off(unless you want large holes/rips in your hand).

So something like perfume on the nose to get them to release(not happened to me or anyone in the house).

The speed they pounce is amazing, in the blink of eye it strikes,wraps around 2 or 3 times to crush it, then slowly works its way down head 1st which takes around 10mins........... After this you leave them for 48hrs.........repeat every couple of week to a month(very easy to look after and can live for 20yrs)

He is a pin strips so quite rare and in demand for breading.........Rach just took a shine and felt some kind of bond, the owner did not want to sell at the time as his own............money talks i guess!!

Being an African python they love being confined, live in burrows at night and as long as the temp does not go bellow 16oC they are fine! 

They dont get hungry like us, they eat when the opportunity arises!
Ceramic bulb heaters can be used at night if required(dragons too) so no light but warm...........

Cheers ven:thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy (Apr 2, 2016)

Last week we went to the American Museum of Natural History in NYC.
While standing in line for an exhibit, I got out a pack of gum.

Some really BIG guy started giving me a hard time.

He wanted my gum!

I told him, no way, then he started calling me names.

Dum Dum

Dum Dum, gimme gum gum.

My little shorty S2+ jumped to my defense.

He shone his light right into his eyes, and the guy had to close his eyes, and he shut his mouth.

My little hero, then took a selfie!


----------



## ven (Apr 2, 2016)

Awesome :laughing: i am always saying that to Callum!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 2, 2016)

Today we met Robby! (Well, a pretty good copy at the *V & A Museum of Childhood* in Bethnal Green).

Full shot








Looking a bit green about the gills...





Aha - my trusty Green Peak Logan, I wondered who had nicked it!


----------



## ven (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Poppy (Apr 2, 2016)

Very cool,
Here is a video,
The Story of Robby


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 2, 2016)

derfyled said:


> Quebec city ? You'll love it ! (Your ZL also !)



i was born a few hours north of Quebec City, staying out in Sainte Foy, working in Breakeyville. I put my Fenix HC90vn on my hard hat tonight. I'll get some shots of the lights next week.


----------



## Skaaphaas (Apr 3, 2016)

ven said:


> It is P and its not a distraction like a white light,usually around the 32oC temps.............the side he is in is the opposite side to the bulb so a cool area. He has a great placid temperament, funny personality too. Shy at 1st and nervous then after comforting he is off exploring!. He loves body heat so will curl up on your chest under a top, and can feel his little tong tickling you.
> 
> Feeding time can be weekly,monthly..........heck its been 4 months once! But he turns into a different beast. With the frozen rats, you warm up in hot water so they can sense body heat and hang it by the tail over the side of a large plastic container. Now some feed in the viv but bacteria from blood and then potential risks of them getting used to being fed in there could cause issues when getting him out!!! You dont want a bite put it that way! The angle of their teeth when they grab you(which is too fast to react), dig in so no simple case of pulling him off(unless you want large holes/rips in your hand).
> 
> ...


African Rock Python. Biggest one I've come across in the wild was this one:






Was a bit chilly and she was very lethargic. Would have been in danger if a predator spotted her.

(That's a dirt road for normal vehicles for scale, she easily stretched across it.)


----------



## ven (Apr 3, 2016)

Cracking pic!!! that is a big en!! 

We fed our boy last night on a medium rat, no issue at all..........quick pic




No light there though !


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 4, 2016)

Meanwhile over here in London - The Abbey Road Crossing (From the Beatles Album) - sorry it was at night, but why would I need a torch during the day?







The light for Beatlemania - a Surefire E1e with a triple led mod (I forget the type, but very bright!)


----------



## kssmith (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's my Fenix PD 35 tac enjoying herself in Savannah GA


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 4, 2016)

ven said:


> Cracking pic!!! that is a big en!!
> 
> We fed our boy last night on a medium rat, no issue at all..........quick pic
> 
> ...



Omg


----------



## lightlover (Apr 4, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> ... but why would I need a torch during the day? ...


*
Don't listen to him!
*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*(Oh My! 
Lee probably isn't feeling very well ATM - It's the only explanation ...)

PS - In real life, I've met him, and Mr. Nyctophiliac is one of the most deepest Enthusiasts of Lights - he's deep!

(Well, and Sir ven too: goes without sayin')


----------



## Poppy (Apr 5, 2016)

kssmith said:


> Here's my Fenix PD 35 tac enjoying herself in Savannah GA
> View attachment 2329


It seems that if you follow the link to your attachment and then put it within the IMG brackets, the picture will post.
EDIT... it worked for Chrome, and firefox, but not IE.
Maybe it is in my cache and that is why it appeared at all.
Cute picture, none-the-less, Thanks for posting and sharing :thumbsup:






Hmmm, was she black or red?


----------



## Poppy (Apr 6, 2016)

Nyctophiliac,
You are my savior 

I told my daughter that I started this thread, and she politely giggled, and said... "Oh Dad, you're such a nerd... giggle."
But when I asked her if she knew of the Beatles, and the album "Abbey Road" she did, and then thought THIS was so cool!

:thumbsup:



Nyctophiliac said:


> Meanwhile over here in London - The Abbey Road Crossing (From the Beatles Album) - sorry it was at night, but why would I need a torch during the day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poppy (Apr 9, 2016)

Shorty took us out to dinner at 
"Bubba Gump's" in NYC
It is based/themed on the Movie Forest Gump.







That's my little Convoy S2+
My EDC for the day.

An interesting concept:
They had license plates, stationed like a flip chart.
One... RUN Forest Run,
The other .... STOP Forest Stop.

If you needed a waitress, just flip the sign, and any server running by would stop and attend to your needs.







Ah yes... my little Red Convoy S2+ shorty, hanging out with the condiments.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 12, 2016)

Here is a cnq S2 2*AAA stainless XPG2 CW penlight 3 mode, 120lm high, 10lm low, and strobe, no memory. Taking a line up, mug shot with other suspected weapons.



There is going to be a dinner party,
there'll be some wine and cheese.

When the lights go out,
There is going to be a murder!

Will my S2 be the weapon? She says NO!
or will it be a lead pipe,
a cork screw,
or meat tenderizer?

I guess time will tell.


How long will that candle burn?


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 12, 2016)

My D25A clicky amongst my little delights.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 12, 2016)

mcnair55 said:


> My D25A clicky amongst my little delights.


That's a nice collection you have there Mr McNair55 :thumbsup:

That blue car, in the center all the way in the back reminded me of my dad's 1960 Pontiac Ventura.

I always liked the lines on that car. 

I remember driving home at night with him, and looking at the reflection, of the lighted dashboard guages, in the front passenger window.

Now... I wonder, 'what was I thinking'?

Thanks for the walk down memory lane.


----------



## ven (Apr 12, 2016)

Awesome pics guys, forest gump..........i nick named my silly crocks "gumps" ............"hay kids, where are my gumps?" Because when i wear them i walk like forest..............

I want to eat at gumps in my gumps

Love the cars Bill, nice display there........very cool!! The model shop not too far has some awesome cars in, very similar of all the eras(trucks too). If there is every a specific one you struggle getting, let me know as i am 1st name terms with my model shop guy!!...............for all the expensive reasons :laughing:


----------



## newbie66 (Apr 12, 2016)

Lol! You guys and your cars!


----------



## emarkd (Apr 12, 2016)

My HDS Rotary spent Spring Break in the Bahamas:


----------



## ven (Apr 12, 2016)

Very cool, will you take my HDS there please emarkd.................with me holding it


----------



## Poppy (Apr 12, 2016)

ven said:


> Very cool, will you take my HDS there please emarkd.................with me holding it


:laughing:

emarkd,
You'd better put a life jacket on that baby. She's already leaning to the side. One more Pina colada and she might fall overboard!


----------



## D6859 (Apr 13, 2016)

Here's my *Thrunite TN12 (2016) NW *enjoying the lake side view at Savonlinna/Nyslott in Eastern Finland






TN12 insisted that we go to see the local sight, Olavinlinna, which is famous for its opera festivals held during the summer, so here it is. 






Fun fact: There's a goat sculpture on right at the background in the picture. IIRC students paint its balls 1st of May every year. Dunno who started the tradition or if they still do it, but I've once seen it (them) with paint on.


----------



## ven (Apr 13, 2016)

I hope you had a hi cri light for ball spotting! 

pics!


----------



## eaglemax (Apr 13, 2016)

A very nice post love seeing the pics.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 13, 2016)

Wow!
This thread is turning out as good as I had hoped 

I love castles, so of course I had to google this one.

Olavinlinna is a 15th-century three-tower castle located in Savonlinna, Finland. It is the northernmost medieval stone fortress still standing.

As different locations are presented in this thread, I learn about different parts of the world.

This is great!

Was this fort/castle attacked when Stalin first sent his troops into Finland, or was it a bit too far North?


----------



## D6859 (Apr 13, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Was this fort/castle attacked when Stalin first sent his troops into Finland, or was it a bit too far North?



I'm really bad at history, but fortunately we have google. Olavinlinna is so small that I think Stalin had no need to attack it. It has mainly historical value. Besides, the first opera festivals were held in Olavinlinna by Aino Ackté already in 1912 and I guess that's been its main usage alongside with the tourist tours. You can have better places to store your troops. Before the war the border was far from where it is now. Stalin never reached Savonlinna, but there were bombings like in Helsinki. 

Note that Olavinlinna refers to the castle and Savonlinna to the city around it.


----------



## D6859 (Apr 13, 2016)

ven said:


> I hope you had a hi cri light for ball spotting!
> 
> pics!



Haha!  No I didn't go to see them. I think they use water soluble paint so the paint's gone now (or some sorry cleaner have to brush them clean). If I have time next time I stop at Savonlinna, I'll go check them.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 13, 2016)

D6859 said:


> Haha!  No I didn't go to see them. I think they use water soluble paint so the paint's gone now (or *some sorry cleaner have to brush them clean*). If I have time next time I stop at Savonlinna, I'll go check them.


What a great sense of humor! 

That reminded me of a story.


A high school custodian complained to the Principal that the girls thought that they were being cute, by applying lipstick and then kissing the mirror in the bath-room each day. It was a real pain to clean it because in part, it smeared all over, and ruined his rags.

The next day, the principal gathered together a few of the girls who wore lipstick, brought them into the bathroom, and pleaded with them to stop kissing the mirror and leaving lipstick marks on the mirror. He wanted them to understand how challenging it is for the custodian to clean the mirror each evening, and asked the custodian to demonstrate how hard it was to clean, and show them how it smeared all over.

The custodian then demonstrated. He took a long handled brush out of a box. He then dipped the brush in the nearest toilet, moved to the mirror and proceeded to remove the lipstick. 

That was the last day the girls pressed their lips on the mirror.


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 14, 2016)

Excellent Poppy. My first smile of the day and it's not 9am.
Thanks.
P


----------



## D6859 (Apr 14, 2016)

Poppy, I laughed aloud. 

But I'm afraid the goat doesn't get kissed.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 14, 2016)

Here's little Pete the Pentagon looking over some new pipe installation somewhere in America.





Over crowded conditions caused an old roadway from point A to B heading into the bustling city to disintigrate. So the local county is quadrupling the number of lanes. 
I just arrived to this project, which is at about 50% complete.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice roadworks!

Meanwhile over here in London, exclusive news of a Vintage ARC LS First Run in CYAN spotted by BBC Broadcasting House in the heart of London's West End. Can this herald an invasion of quality torches to the Nation's Capital?







Surely more sightings must occur in the next few days??? What can it mean?


----------



## Poppy (Apr 14, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Here's little Pete the Pentagon looking over some new pipe installation somewhere in America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that Pete isn't wearing his cloaking device today.

I guess it was time to call in a troubleshooter.

I hope you are having fun!


----------



## Poppy (Apr 14, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Nice roadworks!
> 
> Meanwhile over here in London, exclusive news of a Vintage ARC LS First Run in CYAN spotted by BBC Broadcasting House in the heart of London's West End. Can this herald an invasion of quality torches to the Nation's Capital?
> 
> ...




Boy... your flashlight takes selfies with really nice back-drops. :thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy (Apr 14, 2016)

My little Thrunite Ti is 
Leaving on a jet plane
in the morning on her way to Memphis Tennessee.
She told me she will send me a selfie or two.

I'm hoping to get one in the Grand Ole Opry


----------



## Poppy (Apr 14, 2016)

My little Thrunite Ti is 
Leaving on a jet plane
in the morning on her way to Memphis Tennessee.
She told me she will send me a selfie or two.

I'm hoping to get one in the Grand Ole Opry


----------



## Michael329 (Apr 14, 2016)

i like this kind of selfie and the red flashlight.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 16, 2016)

This little Thrunite Ti 4 low 60 high took a flight to Nashville, Tennesee.
He likes to think he is a bit of a "survival" tool, and wrapped about 12 feet of minted waxed dental floss around himself. You never know when you might need some cordage when you go into the woods. The minted flavor makes it a little more pleasant if you are doing a mouth hold.

SO... he likes trucks, and fell in love with this lifted soft top K5 blazer with mud tires.

A true survivalist truck! 

I'm hoping that he gets to the Grand Ole Opre today or tomorrow.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 16, 2016)

Tennessee and K5's are like water and wet.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 16, 2016)

CooYoo Quantum
was hanging around with a couple of people today
with my keys.

1903 Indian Head Penny
1992 Modern Lincoln Head Penny.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 17, 2016)

My Armytek Prime C1 Pro's tail magnet attaches easily to this venerable post in front of the South side of St. Paul's Cathedral in London. See how the tourists throng!






(Although they may have come to see the church, not the light!)


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 17, 2016)

Across the Thames, The Houses of Parliament and Big Ben!






And perched on the wall, my venerable Surefire E2D LED DEFENDER.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 18, 2016)

This theatre has been running this show for a long time! I wonder if anyone else has ever taken a photo of their torch in front of it before???






This is in London's Covent Garden, now a tourist destination for cafe's and boutiques, but once a home to a fruit and veg market, and this house was the location of Barry Foster's character in Hitchcock's film* FRENZY*. Now with added torch.






London Eye on the South Bank of the Thames.






Just time to see the Queen's house before heading for home. With added torch.






Where shall I take my torches tonight? Which torches shall I take? Any London requests?


----------



## ven (Apr 18, 2016)

Awesome pics!!! You have been busy
:laughing: 

I want to see one at Wimbledon(when it starts of course)


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 18, 2016)

Ooh, I've never been to Wimbledon - maybe I can get onto Murray Mount with a torch or two?


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 18, 2016)

You realise that you're completely bonkers?
Nice pictures, how many lights do you carry on an outing?
Would be nice to see your lights taking a trip to The City, I used to work there - never going back - but I don't think I'd recognise it now. Maybe Simpson's in Cornhill, where I spent most of my time and the Firm's money on beer.
Keep them coming, please.
P


----------



## ven (Apr 18, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Ooh, I've never been to Wimbledon - maybe I can get onto Murray Mount with a torch or two?




That will certainly do


----------



## magellan (Apr 18, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> You realise that you're completely bonkers?
> Nice pictures, how many lights do you carry on an outing?
> Would be nice to see your lights taking a trip to The City, I used to work there - never going back - but I don't think I'd recognise it now. Maybe Simpson's in Cornhill, where I spent most of my time and the Firm's money on beer.
> Keep them coming, please.
> P



Yes, great photos.

I vote for someone BASE jumping off of a tall building and their parachute pull is their keychain flashlight.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 18, 2016)

My Brinkmann Legend LX wishing it could travel the globe with Bond...James Bond...
Instead of to and from some stupid job everyday with that old sticker covered thermos.


----------



## DellSuperman (Apr 18, 2016)

Sinner Ti enjoying the sun/sea/sand @ Maldives


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 18, 2016)

Poppy said:


> I see that Pete isn't wearing his cloaking device today.
> 
> I guess it was time to call in a troubleshooter.
> 
> I hope you are having fun!



Trouble shooting is my (unfortunate) specialty at my work. 
At least this time I was sent in to lend a hand instead of the usual stop 6 holes in the dam with 5 fingers. 
It's my 3rd time there. The first two times were fill in for the poor guy who's been holding his own for nearly 2 years. But I'm there to stay until at least July 1. 
Budget woes, plan woes, paying customer woes, contractor woes...another day at the office for the fixer. 

Last week a worker with a lisp I've known for years says "man we was glad to thee your ath. You don't come in here acting all thupid like thargent thlaughter and thit like that lathd guy they thent" lol.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 18, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> This theatre has been running this show for a long time! I wonder if anyone else has ever taken a photo of their torch in front of it before???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pictures are fascinating.
:thumbsup:

You are doing a terrific job of selecting sites.

I don't know enough about London to intelligently ask for particular pictures. Sorry for my ignorance.

Perhaps the Tower of London, ANY castle... I love castles,  perhaps underground spaces that people held up in, during the Battle of Britain, during WWII. Maybe you have some partying lights, and they like particular pubs. Maybe a Bobbi posing with your light, and holding out his? Do you have a light that would like to watch the changing of the guard?

Today, I almost took a picture of a "nothing special" train station, but the lighting was all wrong, so maybe next week. But we could start a thread within a thread... "train stations around the world"

What ever you want to do, I am sure that it will be delightful! :thumbsup:


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 19, 2016)

Polly the Pelican at the Petersburg Va railway station.
A once bustling southern Metropolis is now a stopping point for couple Amtrack trains a day going north and south. 




Little Pete looks on as paving takes place.
The road widening project is reaching near completion in a few segments. Unfortunately stuff being built now is not matching places they have previously finished. 
We're in a design it 50' ahead of the pavers mode. 2 steps forward, 1 step back, but at the ends of the week there has been progress. 

Meanwhile...
Noticing a street light and some stadium lighting




Humming the Oscar Meyer wiener theme song...
(Singing) "O I wish were a stadium-flood-er"
A local college received a huge cash influx in the last few years. We're talking a billion $ of "stimulous" money. There's some real nice lighting these days.

Later:
Polly thinking "wow! what I could do with those batteries!"



Again, at the college 3 big batteries power a recently constructed meeting hall. 
Need to seat 5000 at your next event? VSU meeting hall has the room...on the first of 3 floors.


----------



## Mstevens113 (Apr 19, 2016)

My little fellas not easily scared


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 19, 2016)

Mstevens113 said:


> My little fellas not easily scared



Nice spider!

All I have over here is a Trio of Torches and The Tower Of London.

First up my DQG AA.






Next, my chrome plated ARC LSP.






Lastly, my venerable Glo-TOOB Lithium.


----------



## Eidolon (Apr 19, 2016)

Great photos all, especially Nycto! You don't fool around...Makes me want to visit London.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 20, 2016)

Love the Tower of London. I used to live in London with my Aunt and Uncles house for many summers. I can give directions to people.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 20, 2016)

Today, Gerkins for everyone!






With my Glo-Toob Lithium.


----------



## D6859 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Today, Gerkins for everyone!



Thank you! I was waiting for this one! Just didn't know the name


----------



## Poppy (Apr 20, 2016)

That pic is definitely unique! 

google is amazing, I right clicked on the pic, and did a google search on it, and came up with this:

It’s been called Gherkin, Towering Innuendo and Crystal Phallus, but the unorthodox building that stands out like a sore thumb in London is officially known as 30 St Mary Axe. Designed by Norman Foster, the skyscraper was purchased for over a billion U.S. dollars, making it Britain’s most expensive office building.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 21, 2016)

Manker U11 from GearBest waiting for a train in Ramsey, NJ

Ramsey is a very nice, upscale neighborhood. Maybe because it was a beautiful spring day, most people were smiling and said hello as I walked by.

Maybe, it is better to smile and be friendly to the nut-case standing there taking a picture of his flashlight, than to have him vent his craziness on you, eh?

Google Earth map view


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 21, 2016)

I love the station clock! Looks like nice weather over there.

I agree with you that quite a few people do look at you, perplexed. But most move on, after all, it's only another weirdo dressed in lycra with his bike leaning up against him trying to take a photo of famous buildings, but his torch keeps getting in the way!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 21, 2016)

This is outside Harrods, in Kensington, London - during a large, angry traffic jam (Roadworks again!) I was very happy to be on my bike last night.






With my trusty Malkoff MDC (warm) with CR123 tail. Bit of a shelf queen this one, so it enjoyed going out for the night! Even if Harrods was closed...


----------



## Poppy (Apr 21, 2016)

No wonder why there is a traffic jamb! They are all driving on the wrong side of the road! :devil:


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 21, 2016)

So that's where we're going wrong. I'll try the other side tomorrow.
P


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 21, 2016)

Any side of the road is a good road - just as long as you avoid everybody else!

Here's one just down the road from Harrods, not exactly famous, but more infamous. The London Embassy for Ecuador.








This place has been home since 2012 for Wikileaks own Julian Assange. Think what you like about him, but it must be hell to live there in such a busy part of London, with no hope of venturing outside.

Anyway, just a shot of my Fenix BC 30 Bike light as I didn't want to start holding up torches with the Police watching!


----------



## Senator (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm waiting for Nycto's clichéd picture of a torch in the western and eastern hemisphere at the same time...


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 21, 2016)

Senator said:


> I'm waiting for Nycto's clichéd picture of a torch in the western and eastern hemisphere at the same time...



Crikey, man. Greenwich is a bit too far for my night time cycle rides - but I'll put it on the list.

Tonight I've gone a bit SF.

Trellick Tower is a listed block of flats in Notting Hill, it was designed by Erno Goldfinger, who inspired Ian Fleming to name his next James Bond Villain after him.






My Surefire C2 has been in the drawer of lights for far too many years, nice to get it out and fire it up again (P7 drop in-bright and wide). The click is a SF Z48 that the rubber sleeve has come off.


----------



## Senator (Apr 22, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Crikey, man. Greenwich is a bit too far for my night time cycle rides - but I'll put it on the list.



I figured as much...but a guy can hope, can't he? At least I didn't wish for Stonehenge.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 22, 2016)

These old K6 phone boxes are dying out, as are phone boxes in general!





Did you spot the light? A little closer. Just under the phone.






OK let's try thinking outside the box! 






Thank goodness my NEBO REDLINE CR123A has a magnetic tail cap.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 22, 2016)

Ah... that's great! A blast from the past. I was surprised to see that it was metal, and not wood.

I recall seeing these ornate ones in NYC's Chinatown, on just about every corner.
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/f8/b8/f3/f8b8f3b4e85172be946892470d64101e.jpg

But not anymore.
In fact it is challenging to find a PAY phone just about anywhere.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 22, 2016)

Yes, solid metal, in fact I do know of one booth uniquely in wood - that one is called K1 (Kiosk 1) and is at the entrance to the Royal Academy on Piccadilly (where I was today - damn!). I'll try and get a shot of that too!


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 22, 2016)

Here's my MD2 taking time out from the Sound Desk to look at some bottoms at our Amateir Theatre Group - Blakeney, North Nofolk, UK.
Not a very good photo, only had my phone.
P


----------



## Poppy (Apr 22, 2016)

I remembered seeing these a couple of years ago. Didn't remember if they were working or not.

I brought my 3D incan mag, and another old style, slide switch light with a momentary push button.

My mag got all excited when he first saw this pair of phone booths.






He wanted to get up closer, and hang out a bit...
traveling down memory lane.
He did a little reminiscing.







He was kind of upset when he couldn't talk with them.

Not only, he couldn't speak Chinese,
It seems that over the years,
They both went deaf, and dumb.







One of the check out clerks once told me that the owner, went on a vacation to the Orient, and was so enthralled with the architecture that upon his return he decorated the inside of the store in an Asian theme.
Gradually over the years, he returned to a more traditional look. 

These sisters are about all that remain of that theme.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 22, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> Here's my MD2 taking time out from the Sound Desk to look at some bottoms at our Amateir Theatre Group - Blakeney, North Nofolk, UK.
> Not a very good photo, only had my phone.
> P




What is the play? I started out doing sound for school plays - spent many a darkened night perched on a wooden chair at the top of some scaffolding - amazing I lived to tell the tale actually!




Poppy said:


> I remembered seeing these a couple of years ago. Didn't remember if they were working or not.
> 
> I brought my 3D incan mag, and another old style, slide switch light with a momentary push button.
> 
> ...



Great Booths-Poppy.

I will go and get pics of the old wooden one. In the meantime, have a look at these.

The BT Tower - formerly Post Office Tower and a bit of a posh night out back in the sixties and seventies at it's revolving restaurant at the top (Nearly).




And a bit of a SF 3P clone on a post.

Portobello Road - home of interesting multi cultural shops, boutiques and a flea market on certain days of the week - always trendy, never out of fashion. Millionaire's row one end, council houses the other, with a motorway in the middle. All human life is there...






...all human life and a Surefire 6P with KL3 head.

Back on BBC property. Maida Vale, home of radio plays, Radiophonics Workshop (The Latch key was scraped against the piano string here, for those in the know), and where Bing Crosby sang "Ah-rumppa-pom-pom" with David Bowie. (The record not the video).






A Venerable place with an old old torch.






A copper Minimag with a LED drop in and a red traffic cone, because...why not?


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 22, 2016)

Well, the BBC spare no expense on that sign! lol. Cool pics.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 22, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> The BT Tower - formerly Post Office Tower and a bit of a posh night out back in the sixties and seventies at it's revolving restaurant at the top (Nearly).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Nyctophiliac,
That is a great shot!

Beautifully composed!

It could be used as a training piece in a photography class!

Very nice! :thumbsup:
er eh a little phallic maybe, but even at that... nicely done!


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 23, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> What is the play? I started out doing sound for school plays - spent many a darkened night perched on a wooden chair at the top of some scaffolding - amazing I lived to tell the tale actually!


We do all our own stuff. It's called Brian, The Switch and the Wardrobe. Gedditt?
Doing the sound feeds one of my passions, and stops me becoming a complete recluse.
P


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 23, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> We do all our own stuff. It's called Brian, The Switch and the Wardrobe. Gedditt?
> Doing the sound feeds one of my passions, and stops me becoming a complete recluse.
> P



Excellent stuff. 

I'm sure you have some kind of DAW (Digital Audio Workstation?) to play and mix, but when I was a child I had a pretty good Single Home deck Aiwa Cassette recorder with in line faders, so I mixed from there out to the speakers. It was belt driven so if you paused when recording from Vinyl you could un-pause at the right moment and create a seamless edit. My car mixtapes were very fun to make. I also did the sound (and the props/scenery) for a couple of plays on at the Edinburgh Festival. That was more scary playing live to the paying public not just to parents and teachers. But to be fair, at school all I had to do was to play loud enough to drown out the sound of the fifth formers tunnelling under the stage towards the guardhouse and to freedom!

Anyway, a visit to the Royal Academy in Piccadilly.






With my Peak Eiger Ultra X (Which is a fantastic torch - so small, yet powerful and spare cells are tiny.)

Then on through the mizzle, to Picadilly Circus and the statue of Eros (and the Coca Cola sign!)






Armed with a Rofis J10 R5, in right angle mode!

Then a spot of lunch at what purports to be the oldest Fish and Chip shop in London, 'The Rock and Sole Plaice' in Covent Garden. (Est. 1871)






A very fine establishment indeed, I had Haddock and chips with home made tartare sauce. Best meal I've had in ages - sorry no pics of that, but here is my Sunwayman D20A in Red mode. (I got very funny looks form a shop proprietor next to me. I put it down to the fact that this is not a very popular torch amongst Flashaholics everywhere, although I love it!


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 23, 2016)

If I ever could travel to the UK, I am hooking up with you for a flashlight tour! neat pics!!


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 23, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Excellent stuff.
> 
> I'm sure you have some kind of DAW (Digital Audio Workstation?) to play and mix, but when I was a child I had a pretty good Single Home deck Aiwa Cassette recorder with in line faders, so I mixed from there out to the speakers. It was belt driven so if you paused when recording from Vinyl you could un-pause at the right moment and create a seamless edit. My car mixtapes were very fun to make. I also did the sound (and the props/scenery) for a couple of plays on at the Edinburgh Festival. That was more scary playing live to the paying public not just to parents and teachers. But to be fair, at school all I had to do was to play loud enough to drown out the sound of the fifth formers tunnelling under the stage towards the guardhouse and to freedom!


I do the effects on my Mac with Amadeus Pro. Live stuff is all analogue though, can't trust a computer not to crash. That's why I like simple non electronic flashlights.
I've got a couple of Revoxs, shame that the only time I can afford them is when they are obsolete.
Keep the pics coming.
P


----------



## Poppy (Apr 23, 2016)

> Originally Posted by *Nyctophiliac*
> 
> 
> _What is the play? I started out doing sound for school plays - spent many a darkened night perched on a wooden chair at the top of some scaffolding - amazing I lived to tell the tale actually!_





peter yetman said:


> We do all our own stuff. It's called Brian, The Switch and the Wardrobe. Gedditt?
> Doing the sound feeds one of my passions, and stops me becoming a complete recluse.
> P


In High School, my best friend and I were on Stage Crew. He and I built, did the construction of, idk... 70% - 80% of the sets, although there was a crew of 20. We left the art work, to those more capable, and the painting to anyone else. In other words, we worked hard and fast, and then spent the rest of the time flirting with the girls. 
Stage Crew... was a LOT of fun! 
Sorry Peter... I don't get it.
Would it be inappropriate to explain?


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 24, 2016)

It's a play on words, from the 50's children's book, The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe by C S Lewis, set in Narnia.
Ours is set on Cromer Pier, Brian gets stuck in the wardrobe and dumped into the sea.
You can see it's worth the trip from the US alone.
P


----------



## Poppy (Apr 24, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> It's a play on words, from the 50's children's book, The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe by C S Lewis, set in Narnia.
> Ours is set on Cromer Pier, Brian gets stuck in the wardrobe and dumped into the sea.
> *You can see it's worth the trip from the US alone.*
> P


Absolutely worth the trip! 

Especially if I get to meet the nut-case sound engineer! :thumbsup:

BTW... Your avatar. Is that an "Angry Birds" version of a Grant tank?


----------



## peter yetman (Apr 24, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Absolutely worth the trip!
> 
> Especially if I get to meet the nut-case sound engineer! :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW... Your avatar. Is that an "Angry Birds" version of a Grant tank?



Dunno, it's the cover of an Emerson, Lake and Palmer Album called "Tarkus".
I was potty about it - haven't listened to it for years - but I'm quite nostalgic about the cover.
P


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 24, 2016)

TARKUS is a great album, not heard it for twenty years though! Prog at it's Proggiest!

Tried to get down to the London Marathon today, but beaten back by thronging crowds and the cattle herding barriers that are erected streets away from the route, so we went off to other sites instead.

Here at Aldgate Roundabout, St Botolph's without Aldgate - people have been worshipping here since the Twelfth Century!







Now surrounded by modern buildings that will prove that we only build ephemera in comparison these days.






With my MecArmy PT16 - very out of focus! 1000 lumens does not look like much in bright sunshine...


----------



## Poppy (Apr 24, 2016)

Very nice, Thanks!

Gee, another construction crane in the photo. There must be a LOT of new buildings going up in London.

Good times to be a mason, or carpenter eh? Oops, I guess for that matter, all tradesmen are involved at that level of construction.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 24, 2016)

Poppy said:


> There must be a LOT of new buildings going up in London.



You have no idea!


----------



## Poppy (Apr 26, 2016)

EagleTac D25A2 mini checking out the Crowne Plaza Hotel in Saddle Brook, NJ
This hotel has changed ownership a number of times, and has gone through renovations.
The top floor has a rotating floor, that completes a revolution an hour, (or something like that.)

I haven't been there in years, but I have been there with a date for drinks, and dancing.
From there you can get views of the Meadowlands, Giant's stadium, and the NYC Skyline.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 26, 2016)

I like the look of that Hotel - when was it built?

I like that once it was thought a good idea to have a revolving restaurant. Not many of them around over here! Apart from the BT tower and that's only for special functions, generally not open to the public.

Been to one in Australia, though. Bit of a tourist trap near the Blue Mountains in sight of the Seven Sisters rock formation - nice geology, awful restaurant - imagine a school canteen with a revolving floor in the middle, and non revolving tables by the windows. NVG! This was 22 years ago, so maybe it's changed by now.

Talking of tourist traps...

Spitalfields Market in Tower Hamlets (Near Liverpool Street Station).






With my DQG TINY 4th Cree XML-2 18650 MINI.

Actually, the market isn't that bad, not the cheapest place, but not too much of a rip off and nice stuff there. Great variety of food stalls there - we even saw a Philly Cheesteak place, but I'm off Carbs for a while at the moment.

I have no idea why there is a white goat on some crates on the left.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 27, 2016)

This is in Soho, in London's West End. Bar Italia has been serving excellent coffee here since 1949, a family run business - one of the key delights of Soho. It's iconic neon sign provides a counterpoint to the music coming from Ronnie Scott's over the road. All you need are Vespa motorbikes and a well greased quiff to be transported to London of the nineteen fifties.










Plus a super stylish Mini Deft 18650 on the table, completes the coolness of the cafe.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 28, 2016)

Hahaa we had another picture in this thread about a goat.

I don't know when that hotel was built,
I am pretty sure that it was a Holiday Inn, for most of its life.
http://www.ihg.com/crowneplaza/hotels/us/en/saddle-brook/sadnj/hoteldetail

But Thinking back, I am pretty sure that I had gone there in 1972-73.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 29, 2016)

I was trying to get a picture of a copy of the Marine's Corp War Memorial monument that is at the gate of the Marine Corps Base at Quantico.







And my little Manker U11 photo-bombed me.
>
>


----------



## Poppy (May 2, 2016)

My Manker U11 is a fan of The Walking Dead
When he saw this sign for Alexandria, he jumped up on the dash, pressed his nose against the windshield,
and kept a look-out for walkers.

lol... zombies, really!?


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 2, 2016)

I love the Walking Dead!

BTW I can't see the pictures in your previous post, Poppy. The Marine Corps War Memorial - bugs or maybe I'm not allowed to see.

Anyhow - here in London we went to Kensington Gardens today and to the Italian Fountains in particular. These were where Hugh Grant and Colin Firth had a watery fight in '*Bridget Jones II*'.






With my oldest Surefire in tow - a Laser Products-Surefire 6P - still with original incand bulb!






Have a close up.






Nice place - wonderful day too.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 2, 2016)

Another night time bike ride - this is Hammersmith Bridge, from the tow path along the Thames, in West London. 

Can you spot the torch in shot?






A little closer.






Finally, a close up!






My SUNWAYMAN M11R Ti - Looks kinda good up there?


----------



## Poppy (May 3, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> I love the Walking Dead!
> 
> BTW I can't see the pictures in your previous post, Poppy. The Marine Corps War Memorial - bugs or maybe I'm not allowed to see.


Love your pictures Nyctophiliac! :thumbsup:

Yeah... I have to admit, that I became captivated by TWD.
So far Fear TWD has been a bit disappointing. But this last episode shows a little promise.

Please let me know if the war memorial is showing up now.


----------



## Poppy (May 3, 2016)

Oh.. and YES, I did see that little blip, irregularity on the lower rail of the bridge, but didn't know it was a light.

Pretty clever way to make it more interesting :thumbsup:


----------



## peter yetman (May 4, 2016)

War Memorial showing here, nice pics.
P


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 4, 2016)

Finally seen the War Memorial! Great stuff.

Out on my Evening bike ride again - Here's my other favourite bridge - Albert Bridge, near Battersea Park. Shown in the distance with my helmet light - a Jetbeam ST Cycler (18650).






Slightly nearer the bridge this time - with my PEAK Logan on the RHS.






Further along the River at Cotton Row, you can turn back from the towpath and look at the twinkling lights of London as you head out towards the darkness of Wandsworth. See Chelsea Harbour on the LHS in the distance, and my Petzl Zipka Plus on the railing - in red mode.






Then you emerge from the obsidian gloom of the Park to a pleasant, vibrant place - Putney. Which fades as you reach the Boat houses along the South side of the river. Accompanied by my Armytek again.







Where to next?


----------



## lightlover (May 4, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> ............ Out on my Evening bike ride again -.................
> 
> .................................. Where to next?



Nycto, are these evening bike rides for fun / exercise, or simply going about your everyday tasks? 

Because you sure do get around Ol' London Town!


----------



## Poppy (May 4, 2016)

Nyctophiliac,
Your photographs are beautifully composed pieces of art! Not just smartphone snapshots. Were you a professional photographer, or has it just been a hobby for some time?

Your photographs are nicely framed, with converging lines to draw the eye from near to far, and something up close to give perspective. :thumbsup:

I am so happy that you have taken the time to share your talents, and I hope that you continue to do so. I am so enjoying your posts! 

Oh... and that Albert Bridge is beautiful!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 4, 2016)

lightlover said:


> Nycto, are these evening bike rides for fun / exercise, or simply going about your everyday tasks?
> 
> Because you sure do get around Ol' London Town!



Well, I start and finish in the same place, so, fun, exercise, meditation, health etc, plus I see it as a long term schooling in 'The Knowledge' if I ever decide to become a Cabbie.



Poppy said:


> Nyctophiliac,
> Your photographs are beautifully composed pieces of art! Not just smartphone snapshots. Were you a professional photographer, or has it just been a hobby for some time?
> 
> Your photographs are nicely framed, with converging lines to draw the eye from near to far, and something up close to give perspective. :thumbsup:
> ...



I'm searching for the sarcasm, but I find I must take the compliments at face value.

They're just snaps - but your thread has given me a lot of fun to do with my two hobbies - cycling and lights.

On that very subject...

This is a Police Station in the centre of London. But you cannot drive there, only on foot, horse or cycle.






It's in the middle of Hyde Park - (The biggest of the Central Royal Parks). The above shot is illuminated by my head torch, as there are only one or two gas lamps to light it up otherwise.

Here's a shot of it with the lamp prominent (With Blue 'POLICE' glass on the sides)






And one of the head torch, a Zebralight H52 Cool on high (Eneloop NiMh inside).






Further on, are the gates of the Natural History Museum - a must see museum if you ever visit London.






and delicately balanced on them, my Novatac Storm.


----------



## Poppy (May 6, 2016)

Up Up and Away!

Looking out the window of a 747 on the way to Florida 






This selfie was much more challenging to take that I expected.
With the light closer to the window, all I could get was a silhouette of the light with a white back-drop, with and without flash. 
I ended up enlisting the help of the gentleman seated next to me, to take the picture with his iphone, and text it to me.
Still not perfect, but I guess selfies rarely are, eh?


----------



## peter yetman (May 6, 2016)

i"m imagining the conversation with the other guy who took the pic.
Strange or not?
P


----------



## ven (May 6, 2016)

:laughing: your sure a flashaholic poppy!!! 

Awesome pics! Love this thread, look forward to Mickey Mouse Manker pic


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 6, 2016)

Crikey, I wish I was flying off to Florida right now!

I know what you mean with lighting up the flashlight when the background is bright - one of the reasons most of my shots are at night!

How about some night shots of The Albert Memorial in Hyde Park? In RGB, of course.













With the aid of my Nitecore SRT 7 and it's array of coloured LEDs.


----------



## D6859 (May 6, 2016)

I travelled home today and stopped in Savonlinna again. Here's the goat as promised:






Take a closer look:






No paint! Either the tradition has been forgotten or the balls have been washed after the 1st of May.

This is a little bit off-topic since I forgot to place the flashlight in the picture  But here's a closer look at Olavinlinna:






Unfortunately it was so late the castle had been closed for the public so I couldn't go in to take more pictures. Better luck next time!


----------



## tex.proud (May 6, 2016)

Loving this thread! Man, if I was into lights when stationed in Germany...May need to photoshop my lights into some old pics to compete here! 

Haven't traveled in a while. But next chance I get, I'll be sure to have something to add. As for now my possibilities are local. Any sights In Dallas that folks may want to see? I'll be there visiting family this weekend, and may get a chance to squeeze something in.


----------



## Poppy (May 6, 2016)

Purple Mountains majesty 

Dallas Cowboys CHeerleaders :naughty:

Really anything that you think a flashlight would like.


----------



## tex.proud (May 6, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Purple Mountains majesty
> 
> Dallas Cowboys CHeerleaders :naughty:
> 
> Really anything that you think a flashlight would like.



LOL! I'll come up with something Texan...


----------



## Poppy (May 6, 2016)

D6859 said:


> I travelled home today and stopped in Savonlinna again. Here's the goat as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL... so I had two thoughts go through my mind.

1. I hope you wash that flashlight when you get home!

2. If Peter wondered if MY conversation might have been strange when I asked a stranger sitting next to me on the plane to take a picture of my flashlight.

I wondered how strange YOUR conversation may have been with anyone watching you!

Ahhhh, Yes ma'am, I'm a metallurgist, sent here from the University to check for cracks in his scrotum, so that they can be repaired before they FALL OFF! They want me to take pictures, but I can't get the right angle of light on it, while taking pictures. Will you please hold this flashlight for me and aim it right there? 


-----------------------------------------------------
To my British friends:
ma'am over here in the states is a polite, cute, way of being respectful to a lady one does not know.
Looking up the correct spelling, I noted that there is a difference in the US definition and the British definitions, of which there are a couple. By chance, the British definition, *may* add additional awkward humor, but if you find it offensive, I'll gladly edit the term. Certainly no offence is meant. OTOH, if you find it more humorous, that was just a struck of luck.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 7, 2016)

tex.proud said:


> Loving this thread! Man, if I was into lights when stationed in Germany...May need to photoshop my lights into some old pics to compete here!
> 
> Haven't traveled in a while. But next chance I get, I'll be sure to have something to add. As for now my possibilities are local. Any sights In Dallas that folks may want to see? I'll be there visiting family this weekend, and may get a chance to squeeze something in.




Dealey Plaza and the Texas School Book Depository spring to mind. But also it would be great to see something from the Reunion Tower?

Here's some daytime shots that are unusual. Firstly - having tea on the 52nd floor of The Shard.






How's about that for a shot of The Tower of London? Accompanied by my Quantum SS.





You've seen the cup, this was the tea! Along with some tea lights, The Quantum, O Light Batonlight and a Quark RGB.






Here's a alternative view - facing South from the Gents toilet, towards the South Downs.






Then up to the 72nd floor to look down on the City! With a Quark RGB (Lego-ed with a titanium mid section from a Quark CR123a Ti.






Then South from the 72nd - with my O-light very happy to cling on to an Iron girder!






I can recommend this place for a visit - it doesn't come cheap - especially the Afternoon Tea (£56 per head!) but the restaurant was luxurious, and the views stunning. 

Definitely the highest spot for my lights without the help of dirigibles or ornithopters!


----------



## ven (May 7, 2016)

Awesome pics!!!

D6859 :laughing: made me LOL


----------



## D6859 (May 7, 2016)

Poppy said:


> 1. I hope you wash that flashlight when you get home!
> 
> 2. If Peter wondered if MY conversation might have been strange when I asked a stranger sitting next to me on the plane to take a picture of my flashlight.



1. Lol, I didn't think about it, but I actually desinfected my hands afterwards. 

2. Fortunately there was no-one near enough to ask any questions or to see what I was doing


----------



## tex.proud (May 7, 2016)

The Olight S2 joining the Dallas skyline.


----------



## ven (May 7, 2016)

pic and look at that weather!! 

Maybe one day i might spoil you with an M60 motorway pic


----------



## peter yetman (May 7, 2016)

I can't stand the anticipation.
P


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 7, 2016)

ven said:


> pic and look at that weather!!
> 
> Maybe one day i might spoil you with an M60 motorway pic



Maybe a tram or two?

Or Shrigley Hall?

Jodrell Bank?

Lots of nice places in or near Manc. What about that nice tapas bar near the cinema complex?

(I used to live in Macclesfield years ago)


----------



## ven (May 7, 2016)

It's getting into town! Been busy with house stuff so not been anywhere recently, soon as that changes I shall get a few pics


----------



## jorn (May 8, 2016)

Me and my edc had a 330 km drive to Lofoten today, lots of beutiful landscapes out there, but not the best time of the year, had to bring a camera anyway  Bad weather, so most were taken in a hurry from the car...


----------



## Poppy (May 8, 2016)

Beautiful jorn!

Big landscapes, little CooYoo light :thumbsup:


----------



## D6859 (May 8, 2016)

TN12 enjoying the lakeside view at my family's summerhouse at Punkaharju. Punkaharju municipality is now oficially part of Savonlinna city, thus making it the most beautiful suburb in Finland  






Finland has been hit by an exceptionally good weather wave this May. I even went swimming in the lake this evening, but straight from sauna as it wasn't that warm though  






The pics seem to have become darker than they were supposed to be. I think I should have turned the TN12 and use the ceiling bounce, but there was no clouds for that purpose. 

Btw, I tested it one night and that little island on the right in the first picture is within the reach of my Dobermann Pro (XP-L HI) and the M22 that I recently dedomed


----------



## tex.proud (May 8, 2016)

More great pics! I need to get out more.


----------



## tex.proud (May 8, 2016)

Not scenic, but my S2 enjoyed a trip to the Perot Museum of Nature and Science in Dallas, TX. Try taking pics without people looking at you in all kinds of weird ways. Many missed opportunities.


----------



## tex.proud (May 9, 2016)

I wanted to get by the Book Depository for it's historical value, but we ended up at the Dallas Arboretum where the S2 photo-bombed a shot.


----------



## ven (May 9, 2016)

Cool pics guys, jorn that looks such a beautiful place, would be awesome at night(if you dare) lighting up mountains..............:naughty: might need something a little bigger than the cooyoo though


----------



## Monocrom (May 9, 2016)

Damn! Some of these lights live more interesting lives than I do.


----------



## ven (May 9, 2016)

Monocrom said:


> Damn! Some of these lights live more interesting lives than I do.




+1 for sure right now

Maybe a new thread called flashlight selfies around the house........................


----------



## Monocrom (May 9, 2016)

Ironically, I seem to recall a topic just like that floating around CPF. But under a different title. Can't recall what it's called though.


----------



## peter yetman (May 9, 2016)

ven said:


> +1 for sure right now
> 
> Maybe a new thread called flashlight selfies around the house........................



HoHoHO, orwhatever you do here to say that made me laugh.


----------



## Poppy (May 9, 2016)

ven said:


> Maybe a new thread called flashlight selfies around the house........................


Hmmm, I know someone who could start a thread... Lights and Lizards 

Now I'm wondering if those animals in the Perot Museum of Nature and Science come alive at night like they do in the American Museum of Natural History 

Nice pics.

Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## tex.proud (May 9, 2016)

Could be. That one little fella seems to be checking out my light.


----------



## tex.proud (May 9, 2016)

ven said:


> +1 for sure right now
> 
> Maybe a new thread called flashlight selfies around the house........................




There is a thread called Photos of you lights
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?311104-Photos-of-your-lights


It seems to be more about pics of your collection of lights.


Let's say "Everyday Pics of your lights".


Think of it as an instigram+


You can take a pic of your light in use, and explain it.


For instance, I did this to my Fenix E12






With the lack of a clip, I used a small thread through the holes in the tail of the light to make a long loop.
Then braided a lanyard around it. Put the light in your back pocket with the lanyard hanging out.
A simple swipe and grab, and it's in your hand. No digging for it.


Getting simple homemade ideas about things you can do with your lights, or use them for. and letting everyone participate is the idea.


No internal mods, just what a regular joe can do after the fact.


Simple mods, holsters, lanyards, homemade ideas, etc... Any Takers on a thread like that?


----------



## jorn (May 10, 2016)

ven said:


> Cool pics guys, jorn that looks such a beautiful place, would be awesome at night(if you dare) lighting up mountains..............:naughty: might need something a little bigger than the cooyoo though


This time of the year it wont get dark outside. Have to wait until the end of august before the nights starts to get dark again


----------



## ven (May 10, 2016)

I bet you can have some fun come August then! Over winter with more dark than light! Would love to go exploring on those mountains with an arsenal of lights Norway is certainly a beautiful country and iirc in the top 10 best countries in the world to live...


----------



## jorn (May 10, 2016)

Yep, then the flashlight season start Norway have been rated at nr 1 on the "best place to live list" for ages. This year we fell down to nr 3. Was all over the news. I dont notice any difference so i dont care too mutch over that list


----------



## Roger Sully (May 10, 2016)

Here's my Preon vacationing in Punta Cana with my sister. I wish I was there with it.....




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ven (May 10, 2016)

Cool pic and :laughing: .................i wish i was there with it too!!! looks very nice


----------



## Poppy (May 10, 2016)

Who ever thought a Prion could look so enticing, just hanging out on a beach?


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 12, 2016)

Back on the cycle trail.

Went down to the new cycle lanes on the Embankment - amazed they did this - two way cycle track segregated from the traffic by pavement - the cars and buses must hate bicycles! My son loved them though, and it means we can cycle in Central London without fearing for the young-uns! Here's the view!






OXO tower with Fenix and red cone!


----------



## BLUE LED (May 12, 2016)

By the Royal Albert Hall, London


----------



## ven (May 12, 2016)

Cool pics guys!

I want to know if mr nyctophiliac will run out of places to shoot.........or flashlights 1st


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 12, 2016)

BLUE LED said:


> By the Royal Albert Hall, London




How weird. I was just about to post this today!

Royal Albert Hall.






With my Firstlight Tomahawk LE






This is a great little light!






The only question that remains is how big a coincidence that we both choose the same steps to photograph our lights on. 

Remember, once is happenstance, twice is coincidence, three times is an enemy action!


----------



## BLUE LED (May 13, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> How weird. I was just about to post this today!
> 
> Royal Albert Hall.
> 
> ...



Great minds think a like. This was my location for the 2 Royal Premiers of 007, Skyfall and Spectre.

Have Kensington Palace.


----------



## mdorian (May 13, 2016)

nice outdoor photos always caught my eye!


----------



## Poppy (May 13, 2016)

My oh MY... everyone's pictures are nicer than mine.
I might have to start carrying a camera. The screen on my phone gets dark, and my eye glasses also tint in daylight which makes it next to impossible to see what I am taking a picture of.

Oh well,
I had the opportunity to stop by the Crowne Plaza hotel with the restaurant on the 12th floor. It's vew wasn't as impressive as I recalled, and after the renovations, the floor no longer rotates. I did have a pleasant discussion with the manager. We laughed a little bit about my silly hobby. 

Here is my little CooYoo in the foreground, and the NYC skyline off on the horizon.


----------



## Poppy (May 14, 2016)

The Passaic River is about 80 miles long of a relatively shallow river (typically 5-10 feet deep) that drains the lowlands of North Western NJ. It occasionally floods affecting a number of communities. By way of a number of canals, it was used to communicate with the Delaware river which borders, New Jersey, and Pennsylvania. Barges were pulled by donkeys.

In the City of Paterson it flows over the The Great Falls of Paterson.

Adjacent to the falls, a number of sleuth-ways were created to harvest the power of the river. Water wheels were set up to directly turn belt driven machinery. I believe that Paterson's heyday was in the production of textiles, by belt driven machinery.

Later a turbine generator plant was built, to supply electricitiy to power manufacturing plants, Paterson was active in the production of locomotives, Colt firearms, sewing machines, and aircraft engines.

I'm not sure if the generation plant is still in use. It wasn't for a number of years, but it may have been reactivated.

Here is a selfie of my little BLF 348 checking out a map of the area. Note the arrows on the left depicting the direction of water flow through the sleuth.







-------------------------------------------------------------------
Check out the link to a wiki page with a picture of the falls after a very significant rainfall.

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Great_Falls_of_the_Passaic_River,_April_18,_2007.jpg

------------------------------------------------------------------

And here is that little BLF 348 taking a look at the falls on a more normal day.






Note the generation plant to the left, below






Some of the gates to the generation plant are open, which leads me to believe that it may be functional again. I vaguely recall about ten years ago they were talking about putting it back online, maybe they did.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 16, 2016)

I've decided, I must visit a Dam with my torches. But I don't have that option in London!

Here's my local War Memorial, on Park Lane in Mayfair, London. 

Animals in War.






Illuminated by my usual Armtek Prime C1 Pro.

We also went to Waterloo Place, at the bottom of Regent's Street - had no intention of photographing this, but thought the illuminated buildings looked gorgeous!






That Armytek gets around!

One more time around Piccadilly Circus, Driver follow that Armtek!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 17, 2016)

No Armtek tonight - just a Nitecore EC11 and the Prime Minister's residence - the Bus is an optional extra.






OK - so it's not directly outside Number 10, but that black gated affair over the road (Whitehall BTW) is the entrance to Downing Street - you can't go there anymore, not without an invite!

A little further on is Westminster Abbey. A fine building indeed - one picture doesn't do it justice.









Nice to get out the old Nitecore Defender Infinity again.


----------



## Poppy (May 19, 2016)

Great pics!

Here's one taken with my backup flashlight.
hehehe


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 20, 2016)

You mean the very large backup, the one that's eight hundred and sixty-four thousand , nine hundred and thirty-eight miles across - carries it's own power source - is not particularly pocketable and is best kept at about ninety three million miles away from other combustible objects?

Do you know what - that sounds like my main EDC!

Mind you, despite having that at Marlow, last weekend, I did bring along a few others just for fun.

Marlow town - with weir in foreground.






With a fascinating torch - a KLARUS FL1A - a single AA area light which boasts high and low white, red, green, a red green flasher thingy and to top it all off, a UV emitter as well. Despite all this, it is IMHO almost completely devoid of usefullness!

Marlow lock.






With my PEAK Eiger double-ender - green emitter.






And this is the red emitter end - this is a very useful light indeed!

And another red light to finish - with MARLOW in the distance.






With my ZEBRALIGHT 502r (which is absolutely fabulous and my new favourite night-time light!!)


----------



## Poppy (May 21, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> You mean the very large backup, the one that's eight hundred and sixty-four thousand , nine hundred and thirty-eight miles across - carries it's own power source - is not particularly pocketable and is best kept at about ninety three million miles away from other combustible objects?
> 
> Do you know what - that sounds like my main EDC!
> 
> ...


LOL... yes that backup is with me on most sunny days, but no, I was thinking of my back-up flashlight of last resort! It, like my keys is almost always with me.

I'll see if I can get it to take a selfie.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 21, 2016)

That is a brilliant picture! - Why have I never tried that. Made me chuckle. 

I went out into tourist strewn LONDON town yesterday - I think these shots are pretty good.

Less well known - Granary Square - just North of King's Cross Station, a gentrified square where wharfs and industry once happened in olden times. Nowadays it has a college, some offices, a pub, several very good restaurants and a interactive performing fountain - very spectacular at night.






With my ASTROLUX SC Cu (a very fine light indeed).

Next - off to the THAMES and the LONDON EYE.






Illuminated in red, contrasted by my KLARUS FH10 in green mode. 

Then on to the Houses of Parliament to stand beneath the Tower that houses BIG BEN - last chance to hear the bongs because they're about to take it off line and do some much needed maintenance work for a few months.






Just a moment to display my GODMES T01 before the rain started. Quite like a warm shower as it was one of those muggy Summer evening.

Where to next?


----------



## Poppy (May 22, 2016)

Those water and light shows put to music are fun to watch!

:thumbsup:

Here's my CooYoo Quantum, hanging on a fence at Montclair State University, with NYC in the back-ground 20 miles away.


----------



## Poppy (May 22, 2016)

Oh NO!!!
Here's my Rayovac 2AA Indestructible.
He's not the brightest torch in the drawer, but he has character.
So today he had a Guinness with lunch.
Yeah... that gets his beer muscles working.

He said to me... "Hey Poppy, put me on the roof of your car. I can be a search light!"

 of course I had to oblige.

Here he is with a small portion of Montclair State University in the back-ground as the sun was going down behind us.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 23, 2016)

That's a small portion of the University? It must be massive! - That would dwarf most of the Unis I have visited here in the UK.


----------



## Poppy (May 23, 2016)

I really don't know the campus, I was there for a show. I think those buildings in the background are dormitories. The building on the right is a 8 level parking garage, including parking on the roof, and ground floor, I don't know if there are subterranean levels. There is at least one more at the other end of the campus.

There are about 16,000 undergrad students, and 4,000 graduate level students. It occupies 435 acres of land.


----------



## jorn (May 23, 2016)

Went out fishing, first stop was a bummer... Still covered in ice.





Next stop was looking better, no ice. But no luck in cathing a fish


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 24, 2016)

Beautiful landscapes, jorn. I envy you your sky.


----------



## tex.proud (May 24, 2016)

That's one nice place to go fishing!


----------



## Poppy (May 26, 2016)

Beautiful scenery jorn!
So if you were to catch a fish, would you use that flashlight as a club? :laughing:


----------



## jorn (May 26, 2016)

Haha, no, not this tiny little bugger. It will take me forever to club a fish  On short trips, I usually bring my malkoff lego for a fish club. On long trips, i just use the handle of a knife  Aleredy have clubbed this years first fish. Was still ice om most of that lake, but there was a area where a river had washed away all the ice. Its no flashlight in this picture, but the fish was clubbed with my malkoff


----------



## Poppy (May 27, 2016)

Gee Jorn,
That fish looks like it is already frozen! 

Sooo to add to the Train stations around the world.

Here is my little Manker U11 waiting for a train.





Oh Look.... here comes the train!





Ah... it's a double decker, 





Pulling into the station.





and finally... the parking garage.
Yes... that glaring light is the little Manker


----------



## tex.proud (May 27, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Gee Jorn,
> That fish looks like it is already frozen!
> 
> Sooo to add to the Train stations around the world.
> ...





Great pics! Your pics are great! I'm glad to see the Manker U11 in some...I just ordered one. Keep up with the pics! I'm luvin' this!


----------



## jorn (May 28, 2016)

Went on another fishing trip today. My cooyou quantum was hiking along, so here is another dump of cooyou selfies 

After 2,5 hours of non stop walking, pain and sweat, bummer... It's still ice on my favorite fishing spot. It,s the one to the right totally covered in ice.. the water to the left is also a nice water to fish in, and it got some areas that have melted. Had to go jump in and try, atleast we get to cool down.. 






My favorite water, well maby it's open sometime in the next month..





Cooyou in action. Standing in ice cold water in thin wading pants is good when you have walked uphill and is sweatty, but in the long run it cant be good for the ehmm "private parts" , so we desided to go down to check a water thats not so elevated.





Almost there, we can see it under the base of that mountian. Seems to have no ice 





Getting closer, the river is bigger than normal from all the melting snow.





Finally, no ice  There was two swans swimming around here, prob got a nest nearby. The tacticool looks of the cooyou might have scared them off. The little white dot on the water is a scared swan. It didn't want to come near the mighty cooyou.





Chrouching tiger, hidden cooyou.





Third and last stop before we went down to the car. I usually don't fish here. But since i didn't catch anything in the two first waters, i had to try... cooyou ment the water looked way to calm to catch a fish with a lure. Cooyou was right.. No fish today, but a nice trip.


----------



## Poppy (May 28, 2016)

jorn said:


> Went on another fishing trip today. My cooyou quantum was hiking along, so here is another dump of cooyou selfies
> 
> 
> 
> Cooyou in action. Standing in ice cold water in thin wading pants is good when you have walked uphill and is sweatty, but in the long run it cant be good for the ehmm "private parts" , so we desided to go down to check a water thats not so elevated.



Hmmm, and you have no clue why you aren't catching any fish?

Unless there are flashaholic fish in your part of the woods, you might consider changing your bait. :laughing:

jorn this pictures are beautiful. I hope that you are enjoying taking them as much as I am enjoying seeing them.


----------



## jorn (May 28, 2016)

Fish are flashaholics. The light attracts fish. I love using gitd lures in late august-september when its starting to get dark at night. really effective  Even killed a old aaa light because i used it to fish with. Used a green filter that i had taped on that thing. First you tie up the light to the line, then take a one meter line and tie it to the light with a hoock with some wurms on. Cast out, and wait for it to it sink to the bottom, then you drag it in some meters. Then the light will attract fish, and point in the right direction to light up the yummy ball of wums. It works, but the light wont last long if you suddenly hit a really deep spot as i did... Now i have some cheap led stuff purpose build for the task. lights turn on when submerged in water 

Here is some flasaholic fish. [url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjBRKnfNpYA
[/URL]Edit: got some blisters from all the walking in some new shoes, so dident go totally emty handed down from there.


----------



## Poppy (May 28, 2016)

jorn said:


> Fish are flashaholics. The light attracts fish. I love using gitd lures in late august-september when its starting to get dark at night. really effective  Even killed a old aaa light because i used it to fish with. Used a green filter that i had taped on that thing. First you tie up the light to the line, then take a one meter line and tie it to the light with a hoock with some wurms on. Cast out, and wait for it to it sink to the bottom, then you drag it in some meters. Then the light will attract fish, and point in the right direction to light up the yummy ball of wums. It works, but the light wont last long if you suddenly hit a really deep spot as i did... Now i have some cheap led stuff purpose build for the task. lights turn on when submerged in water
> 
> Here is some flasaholic fish. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjBRKnfNpYA
> Edit: got some blisters from all the walking in some new shoes, so dident go totally emty handed down from there.


That's amazing!
Well, I learned something today.... that is always a good thing. :thumbsup:

Thanks Jorn!


----------



## jescereal (May 28, 2016)

Here's a selfie of my MH27 at Pedernales Falls, Texas! I wasn't planning on being there for the night, but I carried the light around anyway.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (May 29, 2016)

jescereal said:


> Here's a selfie of my MH27 at Pedernales Falls, Texas! I wasn't planning on being there for the night, but I carried the light around anyway.



Very few of us on this forum would do different. EDC torches in broad daylight is the norm. 

Besides, you might fall asleep and when you awaken, the Sun will have moved on.

Nice light - looks very much like my SRT 7.


----------



## Eidolon (May 29, 2016)

I have had days where I did not carry a light because I intended to be back before night. Plans changed, and I regretted that decision. Most definitely EDC in daytime!


----------



## blah9 (May 29, 2016)

Definitely. I've also had plenty of times when I regretted not bringing a more powerful light with me so I often carry a monster in my backpack despite the extra weight.


----------



## Hoodzy (May 30, 2016)

My new TN12 on a waterfall walk


----------



## Poppy (May 30, 2016)

jescereal, and Hoodzy,
Thanks for joining in the fun. :thumbsup:

Today is Memorial Day, a US National holiday, when we honor our war dead.
Parades, fireworks, bar-B-ques, are the order of the day.

Last week, I came across this American Legion post, and my 2AA indestructible jumped out of the car, and took a couple of selfies. LOL... he thinks he blends.












In the background is a 1970 Cobra Gunship that served in Viet Nam.
I spoke to the Post Commander, who told me that they got it as a lawn ornament from a division of the Army for $1,000 and it cost them another $1,000 to truck it to this location.
The guns are welded, so they will never be functional again.

Here is a better image of the chopper. I should have done a better job, but thought that I would be back.


----------



## jorn (May 30, 2016)

Yey, another short fishing trip. It's a miracle. Its been sunny tree days in a row now, so have to take advantage of the nice weather. 







> Unless there are flashaholic fish in your part of the woods, you might consider changing your bait. :laughing:


the fish says omnomnomnom 





The good thing about a tiny light, is that if you put it next to a tiny fish, the fish looks bigger  If anyone asks, the cooyou uses a d-cell  We got 4 small trouts.


----------



## tex.proud (May 30, 2016)

jorn said:


> the fish says omnomnomnom
> 
> The good thing about a tiny light, is that if you put it next to a tiny fish, the fish looks bigger  If anyone asks, the cooyou uses a d-cell  We got 4 small trouts.



Now that's funny! :laughing:


----------



## Poppy (May 30, 2016)

jorn said:


> Yey, another short fishing trip.
> the fish says omnomnomnom


jorn,
I don't even know how to reply to this. I can't stop laughing :laughing:

I literally laughed out loud, and when I looked at it again, I laughed again, and now I am just sitting here smiling like a fool.

Thank You!


----------



## Poppy (May 31, 2016)

London's "Walkie Talkie" building

London's Burning: How a Skyscraper Melts Cars


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 2, 2016)

Covent Garden at night


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 2, 2016)

jorn said:


> Yey, another short fishing trip. It's a miracle. Its been sunny tree days in a row now, so have to take advantage of the nice weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. Great post.

You're secrets safe with this flashaholic.

Trout fishing in my state: You walk 4 miles over rough 45° terrain dodging briars, putting up with skeeters n ticks, possible bears and bobcats, rattle snakes and other perils to catch 3-1/2" fish you're supposed to throw back. 
WORTH EVERY SECOND!!


----------



## jorn (Jun 3, 2016)

Same where i come from. Fishing trout might look like peace and harmony, but it's usually endless pain gettig to the good spots. But we dont have mutch dangerous stuff that might eat you. Only a huge amount of insects that will eat you  The landscape and weather is the stuff i have to watch out for. No catch and release, i eat the stuff i catch. There are so many small waters and lakes around here that have trout that i cant visit them all in a lifetime


----------



## Poppy (Jun 3, 2016)

Cute stories men, and I love that winelight at an apple fest! 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I once went deer hunting with my younger brother.
We hiked so deep into the woods, that I told him that I was afraid that we might actually bag a deer! I'd hate to have to drag it so far back out. 

--------------------------------------------------

It seems that in 1976, the district by the Paterson falls was earmarked as a National Historic site.
I don't know where the bell came from, or what it symbolizes, but it was made or commemorated in 1871.

So if you look closely, you might see my little BLF 348 stainless. When I dinged the bell with it, it sounded like a little tiny ... bing. With that, a little girl came over to me and said. *You can push the bell.

*





So of course... I had to give it a try. 
Yeah... I gave it a push. 






Not only was I Surprised at how loud that CLANG-BANG was, but so was everyone else in the park! All heads turned and looked at me!

Oops! 

I just smiled, picked up my light, and walked to my car.
Hehehehe... that was fun!


----------



## ven (Jun 4, 2016)

:laughing: no piece in the park with poppy about!


----------



## Poppy (Jun 4, 2016)

ven said:


> :laughing: no piece in the park with poppy about!


:laughing: lol... yeah, some kids never grow up!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 4, 2016)

blueled - I would really like to see that wine light!!!


Meanwhile back in London.







the platforms at Paddington Station - with a Astrolux S3 on the left.

At the Barbican - Art, apparently...






A little closer...






Closer still...











DQG defaces modern art!!!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 4, 2016)

The Barbican from another angle.






With the old O Light attached to the railing.

Later the same day - BT Tower from a back mews.






And then time for lunch, this is 'The Prospect of Whitby' a fine old pub in the borough of Wapping.






This pub was established in 1520! They have got through plenty of pies and beer since then.






The torch is a Fenix CL05 Liplight! Kind of a camping area-light which glows in white, red and green with a couple of strobes chucked in. Weird, but inexpensive.

(You'll have to go to the CPF cafe to see the pics of the pie I had.)


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 5, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> DQG defaces modern art!!!



LOL

Impossible to deface modern art. Tis but an improvement indeed, good Sir.


----------



## D6859 (Jun 5, 2016)

Travelling by train in Finland is often joked about. The trains are delayed often and for such ridicilous excuses. Sometimes it's too hot, sometimes too cold. Some autumn there were too many leaves on the track. One midsummer someone had made a bonfire on the tracks near Helsinki. It's our capital and due to the topology of to the trail network it delayed almost every train in the country. Fortunately the trains are comfortable but tickets are pretty expensive. This time my train was almost on time (<5min).

I'm travelling home at the moment, here is picture of my 26 kg backpack with my TN12 attached to it and Pihlajavesi (lake) on the background. 





Here's another shot where you can better see the size of the backpack compared to my EDC. I estimate the train was moving over 100kmph so the picture got a little shaky


----------



## RedLED (Jun 5, 2016)

Can you guy's in London get photos at No. 10?


----------



## jorn (Jun 5, 2016)

jorn said:


> My favorite water, well maby it's open sometime in the next month..



https://youtu.be/f_1scqCwXKg
The ice melted two days ago, went up yesterday and got myself a dinner. If you guys wonder what the dude that holds my phone filming underwater is saying at the end, it's: #¤%&* this water is cold!! ¤#&!!!


----------



## BloodLust (Jun 5, 2016)

Why did I see this thread just now? I should take more pics of my lights when I travel.

So I don't have much pics of them in scenic places. I'll take more pics soon. I'm heading to London and Hawaii this month.

Just some stuff I bought from REI in LA.






Got this a while back from San Francisco. The GE lantern from Costco and the Energizer from Target.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 6, 2016)

RedLED said:


> Can you guy's in London get photos at No. 10?



Nope - all gated off. (You can see the gates/barrier in post #185, I'm not sure if you can see 10 Downing St from them, I'll try later. )

Meanwhile, here's Astor House.






Built in 1895 to celebrate the link between the United States and Europe, now a public Art Gallery, an often overlooked gem. Rather like the Quark CR2!






Which is a little jewel of a light - now sadly discontinued.


----------



## RedLED (Jun 6, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Nope - all gated off. (You can see the gates/barrier in post #185, I'm not sure if you can see 10 Downing St from them, I'll try later. )
> 
> Meanwhile, here's Astor House.
> 
> ...


How times have changed. In the late 70'syou could walk right up to the stoop of the door and take photos, by the 90's, you could walk up to the gate on the street...now nothing.

Thanks for trying. Otherwise nice work from London, thanks for the memories. Hopefully, I'll get a gig there soon.


----------



## D6859 (Jun 7, 2016)

Two weeks to midsummer and the nights are almost as short as they get. Walk outdoors tonight made me wonder why I am carrying EC4SW with me. It's hard to say if it's night, dusk or dawn if you didn't know the time. This picture was taken at 1 am which (due to daylight saving time) is supposed to be the darkest hour of the night. 






TN12 waiting for the sunrise. I am too tired to wait and should go to sleep right away. Good nightless night fellow CPFers!


----------



## Poppy (Jun 9, 2016)

jorn,
As always, I appreciate your knowledge and insight in your posts. Here and everywhere.

BloodLust,
Welcome to the thread!
I look forward to more of your posts :thumbsup:

Nyctophiliac,
I think by now, you know how much I love your posts.
Not only are they beautifully composed, but of such interesting objects/topics.


> Rather like the Quark CR2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The above selfie of your Quark CR2, brought an interesting depiction of how some large cities around the world handle parking.

You help to make this thread, not only beautiful, and interesting, but educational as well.
Thank you! 

D6859,
This post was particularly expressive.
It brings new meaning to your sig file.
:thumbsup:


This picture was taken at 1 am which (due to daylight saving time) is supposed to be the darkest hour of the night.
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/u9gL6Zc.jpg
TN12 waiting for the sunrise. I am too tired to wait and should go to sleep right away. Good nightless night fellow CPFers![/IMG]




I hope to be able to add to this thread after this weekend.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 10, 2016)

The site puked twice while trying to make the above post stick. 
This was a double post.
deleted


----------



## BloodLust (Jun 11, 2016)

My Jetbeam/Nite-Eye Mini-1 on both sides of the world straddling the Prime Meridian.


----------



## D6859 (Jun 13, 2016)

Poppy: I was actually looking at my signature and wondered should I update it, but then I made that post and found it fit for it aswell. I think I wrote the signature during some really dark autumn night when it was pitch black outside. Now, in northern parts of Finland the sun sets next time in July.


----------



## peter yetman (Jun 13, 2016)

Please keep the sig line D6859, it's very evocative.
P


----------



## Poppy (Jun 14, 2016)

BloodLust said:


> My Jetbeam/Nite-Eye Mini-1 on both sides of the world straddling the Prime Meridian.



BloodLust,
Although my kids think that Poppy is a little quirky for starting this thread, they both agreed, that this picture is really cool!
:thumbsup:

D6859,
Your's too!


----------



## Poppy (Jun 14, 2016)

A balloon festival of tents 

I guess you'll have to take my word for it that there are many flashlights at this event. Sorry that I didn't get one to pose for the picture. 

The cub scouts watched a minor league baseball game and then slept in the outfield for the night. The lights went out @ 11:00 and they chased each other around with flashlights and lanterns for another hour or so.

I brought a Magical G700 zoomie with me to show the dads the light that is being scam advertised all over the net. Fortunately, another dad had an identical $10.99 UltraFire zoomie. We were able to compare them.

Mine was twice as bright with an 18650, than his was with 3AAA batteries, but his also showed a remarkable improvement when I put a spare 18650 in his. Mine was still 20% brighter, and with a neutral white tint because I swapped out the emitter to a XM-L2 T6 4B emitter. I was able to demonstrate the difference that tint makes. His made the grass look gray, mine made it look green!







Mine was that little blue and white two man tent in the middle of the photo. Although the temps dropped to 52 degrees F, we slept as snugly as two bugs in a rug. We had full size pillows, slept on 1 1/2 inch thick lawn chair pads, we were each in a sleeping bag, and then covered with a down comforter, and another sleeping bag. Others complained that they hadn't slept well because they were cold. LOL... not us!


----------



## BloodLust (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks for the appreciation, Poppy. My wife and I were lucky enough to scratch visiting the Prime Meridian off our bucket list.


I miss sleeping in a tent and going camping. Haven't been up in the mountains lately and it's an effort to convince my wife.

Last time I was in one of those family festivals though with my dad, LED lights weren't mainstream yet but I've always had this fascination with flashlights. Even as a kid, I already had a few lights and the light I had then was a gift from my grandmother. It was a 4x AA powered 4W mini flourescent compact lantern. I was the only kid with an area light while all of them had the old school krypton bulbs.
Good memories those festivals and it's nice to see that you're making memories with the young generation.


----------



## BloodLust (Jun 14, 2016)

Double post. Phone browser had a hiccup.


----------



## D6859 (Jun 15, 2016)

My brother took me onto a boat ride. We visited an island where I've been camping as a little boy scout about 20 years ago. I still have the knife that I got there. 






Here's picture with my keychain light, Olight i2 EOS. I rarely use it, but it's my trusted backup light


----------



## Poppy (Jun 15, 2016)

D6859 said:


> My brother took me onto a boat ride. We visited an island where I've been camping as a little boy scout about 20 years ago. I still have the knife that I got there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That Olight looks like it has been around the block a few times, eh? Shows... character! 

So today, I was visited by someone from a Galaxy Far, Far, away!

He wanted to take a picture with my little BLF-348 nichia running a 10440 LiIon.

Kinda small for a light saber.


----------



## tex.proud (Jun 15, 2016)

Poppy said:


> That Olight looks like it has been around the block a few times, eh? Shows... character!
> 
> So today, I was visited by someone from a Galaxy Far, Far, away!
> 
> ...



The force is strong with this one! :touche:


----------



## D6859 (Jun 16, 2016)

Poppy: The camera didn't focus on the flaslight so it's seems to have been abused more than it actually is. It has been in my in my keychain with the keys, Victorinox Rambler and small pliers for almost three years now so the painting has worn a little. I've matched the length of the rings so that the lense cannot get scratched by any of the keys or tools and it still seems to be untouched 

Greetings to Luke's father!


----------



## Poppy (Jun 18, 2016)

D6859 said:


> Poppy: The camera didn't focus on the flaslight so it's seems to have been abused more than it actually is. It has been in my in my keychain with the keys, Victorinox Rambler and small pliers for almost three years now so the painting has worn a little. I've matched the length of the rings so that the lense cannot get scratched by any of the keys or tools and it still seems to be untouched
> 
> Greetings to Luke's father!


Here's my progression of EDC lights, hanging out on my desk.

The Streamlight Nano's blue coating didn't hold up very well. I think I carried that for about a year.
The Stainless DQG IV was also carried for a year or so, and looks great, (it looks better in real life than in the picture). Gotta love stainless!

And the CooYoo in Stainless, for about a year, again... still like new!






So, I'd say that the paint on your light held up pretty well for three years of EDC. Although I've heard a story of how some people in Finland like to repaint things  Are you sure you didn't give that light a little touch up?


----------



## chrisbfu (Jun 18, 2016)

pikes peak in Colorado with my trusted LD12


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 18, 2016)

Wellington Arch in London's Hyde Park Corner - one of the most treacherous traffic junctions in London, but with this rather lovely Arch, surrounded by green and several War memorials.

You can go up inside the Arch, there is a shop and an enchanting Museum, plus you can get out on the second storey (under the statue of Nike, Goddess of Victory) and have some good views into Green Park and towards Buckingham Palace.






With my venerable Fenix P1D CE head on a Leef McClicky body - my first mod purchase, as a matter of fact.






Meanwhile over in the City of London. Some commuters get a statue.






The tallest one sports a useful Head torch.






(Don't worry, I got my Zebralight back off him afterwards!!!)


----------



## richbuff (Jun 19, 2016)

Olight S2 Baton posing resplendently at the Zhukov Monument, in front of the State Historical Museum, in downtown historical Moscow.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 19, 2016)

richbuff said:


> Olight S2 Baton posing resplendently at the Zhukov Monument, in front of the State Historical Museum, in downtown historical Moscow.


Richbuff,
Your's is the first from Russia, and it is terrific! I hope that you post MORE!


----------



## BloodLust (Jun 21, 2016)

Klarus XT11 enjoying the view of the pool and Waikiki Beach from my hotel room balcony here in Hawaii.






Fenix E12 relaxing in Hanauma Bay.


----------



## D6859 (Jun 21, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Meanwhile over in the City of London. Some commuters get a statue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like these two pictures


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 22, 2016)

D6859 said:


> I really like these two pictures



Thanks, I look at the statue and am reminded of Prince Charles. Must be the nose and ears, I suppose.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 25, 2016)

Ooooh... Hawaii :thumbsup:

So, once upon a time, there was a man, who discovered a dull brass lantern on a California beach, one morning while taking a stroll, before the sun came up. Naturally he was carrying his EDC of the day, and it glinted, just a little bit, off of this lantern.

He rubbed some of the grime off of it, and out popped a Genie!
Well you know the story, but this Genie was old and tired, and would only grant him ONE wish.

Man... "Hmmm, I've never been to Hawaii, and always wanted to go, but I am afraid of flying, and I get sea-sick, way too easily. Please build me a bridge so that I can drive there.  "

Genie... "OMG! A bridge! ... Oh NO! Anything else! Do you have any idea how much work that would be? It's almost 25 hundred miles, over 4,000 kilometers! The deep oceanic trenches, how many columns... PLEASE anything else."

Man... "Ah... ok... I've never been very good with women. Any relationship I start, I destroy within a few weeks. Tell me... what makes them tick?"


Genie... "So about that bridge, 'Do you want ONE lane or TWO?' "

:laughing:

Sorry... couldn't help myself 



Nyctophiliac said:


> Thanks, I look at the statue and am reminded of Prince Charles. Must be the nose and ears, I suppose.


Yes! I can definitely see the resemblance. I wonder if the artist had him in mind?

---------------------------------------------------------

Back in New Jersey
I took my Eagletac D25A2 out for a little ride.

The MetLife Stadium in Secaucus, NJ, is home to two American Football teams:
The New York Giants, and the Jets.
















The stadium on the left, and a monstrosity on the right that is planned to be a huge shopping mall, and amusement park, or something. That orange extension is planned to be a indoor ski slope.

One more picture...
That's the stadium, about 1.5 miles away, with the Empire State Building about another 7.5 miles away in the back-ground.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jun 28, 2016)

I can't see all of those pics, Poppy.

Finally I am able to post a few from a new place - Wales!

Here is my EA11 by some impressive ridges in the Llangollen Valley.





...and in Llangollen itself - quite a good grocers here.





On a steam train...





...on the Pontcysyllte Aqueduct (The biggest one in Europe).





...and in Chirk Tunnel.





Last one is of my Astrolux, on the border between England and Wales - hence the sign.





Llangollen should be on everybody's list of must see places in the world!


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Jul 1, 2016)

The adventures of my flashlights! This Olight S1 has been with me for quite a while now, from small hiking in the Appalachians to swimming in the Gulf. This pic shows it surveying the amusement park in the Mall of America.


----------



## Redhat703 (Jul 1, 2016)

With my trusty HDS EDC 120.


----------



## tex.proud (Jul 1, 2016)

HDS is next on my wishlist! Love seeing one out and about. Where is that?

Tex.Proud


----------



## Redhat703 (Jul 2, 2016)

tex.proud said:


> HDS is next on my wishlist! Love seeing one out and about. Where is that?
> 
> Tex.Proud



Taipei, Taiwan! Looking out from my hotel room.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 5, 2016)

No idea where it's headed.
But I gave this MaxFire to a conductor on this train. I requested she take a few pix of it along the way and gave her my email address. 
She acted interested, but we'll see. 
Whut-the-hey?


----------



## Poppy (Jul 9, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> No idea where it's headed.
> But I gave this MaxFire to a conductor on this train. I requested she take a few pix of it along the way and gave her my email address.
> She acted interested, but we'll see.
> Whut-the-hey?


That's a great gesture, it will be fun watching the travel s of you r "flat Stanley " light. 

I have a couple coming from a friend in NYC


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 9, 2016)

Poppy said:


> That's a great gesture, it will be fun watching the travel s of you r "flat Stanley " light.
> 
> I have a couple coming from a friend in NYC



Eh, did it since I never go anywhere... 


In August I'll be venturing out. Not real far but we pass some interesting towns time forgot each time we visit my wifes mom. She lives beside the water far, far away from civilization. Ironically 20' or less from the neighbors. lol (why do folks do that?)

And next week the wife is sharing driving duties with a friend moving to Phoenix. So I'll get her to snap a few pix along the way.


----------



## BloodLust (Jul 12, 2016)

Jetbeam/Nite-Eye Mini 1 visiting the slopes since it's nearly 110F outside.
1 of the largest indoor skiing areas.
Ski Dubai at Mall of the Emirates.







-------


Here it is relaxing in a desert oasis in Kuwait.






----------


Fenix E12 enjoying the view at Sea Life Park. Waimanalo, Hawaii.





Here hanging with the idol and joining the festivities at Chief's Luau.






-------


UCO Leschi flashlight/lantern at the Monument of the Arrival of the 1st Fleet in Botany Bay. Sydney, Australia.






UCO Leschi with a panoramic view of Brighton Beach. Sydney, Australia.


----------



## tex.proud (Jul 12, 2016)

Okay, how do I follow that? Not exactly "Around the World", just the ZL SC600w MKIII HI midstream between the 2 Koi ponds behind my parent's place in Dallas, TX........as ALIENS land in the background!






Tex.Proud


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jul 18, 2016)

BloodLust said:


> UCO Leschi with a panoramic view of Brighton Beach. Sydney, Australia.




Well I can't do Brighton, Australia, but I can do Brighton, Sussex, England.

Here's a shot right opposite The Theatre Royal.




With the old trusty Astrolux S41 in the FG.

Meanwhile along the coast to Worthing, the cinema has a domed look.







And back in London, does anybody know what a 'Lying-in Hospital' is?




DQG on the post in front.

County Hall, where once the GLC ran most of London. This is the back entrance.





DQG





West London next and the delightful Fulham Palace, established in 700AD and much revered and cherished - a quiet, little visited place of gardens and tea with scones.





Zooming in to the S41 on the fountain.













And from the grounds, you can see across the Thames to the boathouses of such great institutions of Academe as Oxford and Cambridge and Westminster School amongst others.





This is a great place to watch the Oxford/Cambridge Boat race from BTW. With or without a DQG!


----------



## BloodLust (Jul 18, 2016)

@ Nyctophiliac:
Lying-in is more like a maternity or birth ward?

I might head back to London in the next few months. Probably take a pic of some lights crossing Abbey Road.
I already have a pic of the Mini 1 straddling the Prime Meridian.
I really love going around London and its history. So much to see and take in.
Too bad I wasn't able to take flashlight pictures when I went to Notting Hill, Bath, Stonhenge, British Museum, Salisbury Cathedral, Big Ben, and I was able to go inside Buckingham Palace when they opened the state rooms.

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to take a pic of the Mini 1 in the Dotonbori downtown district via Osaka, Japan earlier, so here's 1 in the train station near the hotel.





Here's the famous Glico Running Man in Namba, Japan.. No light in pic though


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 18, 2016)

As I watch a contractor squash gravel into submission with a 20k pound roller in a pipe trench my 2aa TL122D replica just crossed into Tennesse


----------



## D6859 (Jul 19, 2016)

We are (or mainly my father is) building a new summerhouse for me and my sister at Punkaharju, Finland. I got Fenix TK15UE for testing from Fenix Nordics / Delotec Oy and it was with me when I visited home. The peculiar thing with the flashlight is that it doesn't have any labels printed on. I really like this flashlight and took it with me to Ilosaari rock festival. Unfortunately I couldn't take any pictures during the festival since we were told not to use our phones when working.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 19, 2016)

^^ is that light getting ready to commit suicide?

The 2aa TL122 passing through Cookville Tennesse (sober)....








The Menards hangin' out at Johnnys.


----------



## D6859 (Jul 19, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ is that light getting ready to commit suicide?



I guess it would hurt the saw or the plane more...


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 19, 2016)

It just had that whole "let me just end this" look going like it was going to 'walk the plank' onto the blade since there were no shark infested waters to land in after walking the plank...

Meanwhile



Ole TL made it to Arkansas today. 
I named it 'TL Fulton' between posts. Kinda has a country twang to it being it has crossed through lots of Southern America lately. It's a generic light but TL followed by Fulton had a nice ring...


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 20, 2016)

The wooden Menard...




Is now officially an "oakie'...


----------



## ven (Jul 20, 2016)

Very cool

Awesome pics guys


----------



## jorn (Jul 24, 2016)

From a one week, 100km long fishingtrip last week. 




Small cabin buildt with tax money. Door cant be locked from the inside. Free for all to spend the night or use. There are lots of them spread around n the woods and mountains all over the contry. We were only one hour into our trip. 7 more hours to go for first base camp.




Some wading on slippery rocks. Camera is ready if he falls 




Nice looking place to camp.





Next morning. 





Nice fishing weather. So many insects here, all wind is welcome.




Fish on land  Biggest i caught was 2,2kg. This was 1,6kg.





Vollsion sp11 in a river of melted ice.


----------



## blah9 (Jul 24, 2016)

Awesome pictures! That looks like an amazing trip!


----------



## phosphor22 (Jul 24, 2016)

Dreamy trip, Jorn! thanks for the photos - amazing scenery. Who knew a flashlight could be bait as well as light?


----------



## Offgridled (Jul 24, 2016)

Such a beautiful vacation thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## ven (Jul 24, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> Such a beautiful vacation thanks for sharing with us.




+1 stunning


----------



## Ladd (Jul 24, 2016)

What great pictures. Brings back memories of fishing trips past.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jul 24, 2016)

Killer pics.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 26, 2016)

My brother took me fishing for fluke Sunday. Too late I thought to try to get a lighted lure, so on the way I picked up a few $4 aaa rayovacs rayovacs. I put one in a baggie and tired it on with electrical tape. 
Sad to say, I didn't tape a hook directly to the light. Maybe they attacked the light, but they completely missed my hook 

Jorn is much better at this than I 







Darn, I'll have to link to the image when I can get to a computer instead of on my phone.


----------



## GODOFWAR (Jul 26, 2016)

jorn said:


> From a one week, 100km long fishingtrip last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please tell me where these photos taken


----------



## jorn (Jul 26, 2016)

Dividalen National park Norway. Photos were taken around anjavatnet.


----------



## tex.proud (Jul 26, 2016)

I think this is my favorite thread. Beautiful scenery, landmarks, and locales. Simply GREAT!


----------



## blah9 (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes, thank you guys for sharing all these awesome pictures!


----------



## jorn (Jul 27, 2016)

Just came down from yet a fishing trip. This time we just stayed one night, fished most of the time. One hour sleep. This time we went to a nice little water in the mountains near Narvik. This area is a ww2 battleground, and i think the germans had their first devestating loss of the ww2 here. 

Was a lot of tunder and lightning on the way up, impossible to capture on a cameraphone. Nasty weather, we almost decided to turn around and go home.






The campsite of the night. We took a chance and didn't pack a tent (in case the cabin was occupied). Not that many pepole that want to go up mountain fishing in nasty weather. Noone here. And the weather got rarther nice after some hours. Win-Win.









The water in the bottom of the valley still got some well preserved junker 52's in it. I think there was 11 german planes that went trough the ice down there during ww2. Dont make a airstrip on ice, it will melt one day 





Found the freezer for the fish 





The darkest time of night. Not really using the flashlight in summer. Narvik is on the base ot the mountainrange in the background.









The grass looks greener on this side... that's odd..... It should look greener on the other side 





Something like this.





Fog is sneeking in, I'ts ruining the fishing. Fish wont bite in fog. Went to bed for a hour.





Fog is still there when i woke up. Screw this, i'm going home..





Keychain in the fog.


----------



## jorn (Aug 1, 2016)

Two more shots from a fishing trip this sunday. I regret that trip, vacation is over.. had to go to work today, dead tired and with stiff legs....


----------



## blah9 (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice pictures! What an amazing view.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 1, 2016)

Speaking of fishing: Next stop; 




Chesapeake Bay


----------



## BloodLust (Aug 6, 2016)

*Jetbeam/Nite-Eye Mini-1 paying tribute to Bruce Lee in Hong Kong*
(I'm a student of Jeet Kune Do and Arnis/Kali Eskrima)


----------



## Poppy (Aug 8, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Speaking of fishing: Next stop;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the bay bridge tunnel?

Each time I go over that bridge, I think about what I have in the car that can be used as a flotation device.

Here's a picture of Raritan Bay, with my attempt at a lighted lure.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Aug 9, 2016)

Poppy, I still can't see some of your pictures - is this just me?

I had a recent trip to Aldbourne, a real gem of an English country village in rural Wiltshire.

My interest was its use as a location for a Doctor Who series back in 1972, "The Daemons", as a child, my favourite show!

The Village did not disappoint, I recommend a visit here for the Village Green, the Church and the pub (The Blue Boar in real life, The Cloven Hoof in Doctor Who - they even kept the sign)






Sign with Nitecore SRT3





In close up.






And up the lane, a part of the village with a troubling name!






Not far from the pub, though. (It always pays to be close to the pub in an English Country Village!)


----------



## Poppy (Aug 9, 2016)

Great pics!

Made me think to try to get one of the "Bada Bing" The strippers club from The HBO special "The Sopranos"

LOL... my son's ready to go :devil:

Nyctophiliac,
I found that my picture didn't show in firefox either, but it shows in chrome. Getting pics up with google is a pia.
I re-did them, now they show in firefox. Are they showing for you?


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 9, 2016)

Yay! Showing now and worth the wait.
P


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Aug 9, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Nyctophiliac,
> I found that my picture didn't show in firefox either, but it shows in chrome. Getting pics up with google is a pia.
> I re-did them, now they show in firefox. Are they showing for you?



Yes. Seeing them now and great pics, Poppy. Is that a 3d Maglite lighted lure by any chance???? Must be a strong monofilament...

I'm off to Harlech, Llangollen and Shrewsbury for the week so expect some new pics! Sea, hills...and Shrewsbury I guess!


----------



## Poppy (Aug 20, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Yes. Seeing them now and great pics, Poppy. Is that a 3d Maglite lighted lure by any chance???? Must be a strong monofilament...
> 
> I'm off to Harlech, Llangollen and Shrewsbury for the week so expect some new pics! Sea, hills...and Shrewsbury I guess!


Nyctophiliac,
lol... no just a cheap little AAA 

I'm looking forward to your next set of pictures. 

In the mean time.
My little 2AA Rayovac Indestructible got a head start on the weekend and went out drinking with the boys yesterday.

When he drinks, he has to show off his "beer muscles"


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 20, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Is that the bay bridge tunnel?
> 
> Each time I go over that bridge, I think about what I have in the car that can be used as a flotation device.
> 
> Here's a picture of Raritan Bay, with my attempt at a lighted lure.



Poppy, that was a bridge crossing the Rappahonnok not far from the bay as the seagull flies. 

Turned out my new thyroid medicine was giving me mega heat sensitivity issues so I didn't go anywhere in the daytime for more than a few minutes. 

My wife said "welcome to menopause" lol


----------



## Poppy (Aug 20, 2016)

> My wife said "welcome to menopause" lol



Oh that's funny!
I hope you got it under control. :thumbsup:


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 20, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Oh that's funny!
> I hope you got it under control. :thumbsup:



+1 on feeling better. Really cool picture.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 21, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Oh that's funny!
> I hope you got it under control. :thumbsup:





Offgridled said:


> +1 on feeling better. Really cool picture.



Thanks fellas.
I'm all better now. My thyroid was on vacation so doc gave me a hormone to kick start it. For the first couple weeks it was an adventure in hot vs cold minute to minute.


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 21, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Thanks fellas.
> I'm all better now. My thyroid was on vacation so doc gave me a hormone to kick start it. For the first couple weeks it was an adventure in hot vs cold minute to minute.



Good deal I'd miss your great posts. Stay healthy


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 21, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> Good deal I'd miss your great posts. Stay healthy



Wow! I'm blushing. 




Here are PKDL's lights looking over the flashlight restoration facility formerly known as my den....


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 21, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Wow! I'm blushing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Den man's safe haven! sweet


----------



## jorn (Aug 21, 2016)

Flashlight season is starting. Nights are getting dark


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 21, 2016)

jorn said:


> Flashlight season is starting. Nights are getting dark



Such a beautiful tint. Where is that picture from. :stunning: I'm loving the fact that darkness is coming sooner now also. Going to be some great pictures to show off.


----------



## jorn (Aug 21, 2016)

Vågsfjorden outside Harstad, Norway. It's 01.00 at night. Using my old Nitecore D10 with a neutral xp-l hi


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 21, 2016)

jorn said:


> Vågsfjorden outside Harstad, Norway. It's 01.00 at night. Using my old Nitecore D10 with a neutral xp-l hi



Thanks jorn very beautiful there for sure. Perfect time of the night quiet and peaceful. It's full sun here and I'm drying some new trits I put on my light via natural Sun light with norland 61 epoxy. Great stuff and I love tritium vials.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 21, 2016)

About a year ago this time I had just discovered that LED were now brighter than incan.

One evening I was driving down the highway at sunset taking photos of a Maglite illuminating road signs a quarter mile away.

In honor of that event....




My new PK PL-2 somewhere on an interstate in America at sunset.


I pulled over for this one \/


----------



## BloodLust (Aug 22, 2016)

Because of it's handy size, my Jetbeam/Nite-Eye Mini-1 is going to a lot of places.

*Taipei 101. Used to be the tallest, now the 2nd tallest building in the world*







*Here's the chef made of car parts holding the Mini-1*


----------



## BloodLust (Aug 29, 2016)

*Fenix E12 in Tokyo, Japan* having some 3-cheese gyudon, chicken karaage, salad and miso soup.
The E12 s my travel EDC since it has a very generic non-tactical look.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 29, 2016)

lol... he may have a generic non-tactical look, but he sure has a big appetite!


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 29, 2016)

Poppy said:


> lol... he may have a generic non-tactical look, but he sure has a big appetite!



+1 I was wondering how many people that would feed myself looks yummy tho.


----------



## BloodLust (Aug 30, 2016)

Haha! He eats more than just batteries!
Pretty good meal. I always drop by that place at least once when I'm in Japan. The place is called Sukiya. It's actually a chain and is Yoshinoya's direct competitor. I find Sukiya to have a much better and tastier selection. The meal cost me about US$9. Not bad. Had ice cream after too.

Instead of bringing the light to the world, here's bringing the world to the light. Though I don't have flashlight selfies in a lot of the places, I don't go around a place without at least 1.

*Nite-Ize KeyLit lighting some of my Starbucks mug collection.*
Top shelf is 3 layers deep so some of the mugs can't be seen.
Philippines, Manila, Pampanga, Tagaytay, Australia, Melbourne, Sydney, Auckland, England, London, Brussels, Germany, Paris, France, UnitedArabEmirates, Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Kuwait, LosAngeles, SanFrancisco, Chicago, NewYork, SanDiego, OrangeCounty, Disney California Adventure (Disney Starbucks mug!), Vancouver, Bali, Jakarta, Tokyo, Osaka, Kyoto, Hiroshima, Kanaywawa, Sendai, Shizuoka, Kobe, Korea, Seoul, China, Hong Kong, Macau


----------



## BloodLust (Aug 30, 2016)

Though this place may be just in a lot of your backyards, this counts as "around the world" for me since I live on the other side. Haha! &#55357;&#56833;

*Jetbeam Mini-1 strolling around the mall in Torrance, California just outside of Los Angeles.*


----------



## Offgridled (Aug 30, 2016)

Welcome to california


----------



## BloodLust (Aug 30, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> Welcome to california



Thank you! It's like a 2nd home to me since I'm there every few months. I've always loved the place, especially the climate.
Will most likely head back there in October. I'll be in the East Coast for September.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 2, 2016)

Last night my Eagletac D25A Ti went with the family to a NY Giants, NE Patriots preseason football game at the Met Life Stadium.


----------



## tex.proud (Sep 3, 2016)

My Zebralight SC32w at midnight...Fort Worth Stockyards. Best bars in the world! IMHO


----------



## BloodLust (Sep 3, 2016)

*Old Nokia candy bar phone with flashlight function eating this awesome Hawaii exclusive Aloha Cupcake from Magnolia Bakery in Ala Moana, Honolulu, Hawaii.*


----------



## tex.proud (Sep 3, 2016)

The ZL SC32w joined me for a small draft beer in Plano, TX at the famous saloon "Love & War in Texas"


----------



## tex.proud (Sep 4, 2016)

It's hard to get a good pic with club lighting, but...

The ZL SC32w went with me to Fort Worth, Texas and had a great time at the Lee Brice concert. 

After the show at Billy Bob's Texas, the largest honky-tonk in the world.


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 4, 2016)

tex.proud said:


> The ZL SC32w joined me for a small draft beer in Plano, TX at the famous saloon "Love & War in Texas"



Even if that's a micro light, that's more than a SMALL Beer.
P


----------



## tex.proud (Sep 4, 2016)

It IS Texas!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 4, 2016)

On a windswept and rainy beach in Harlech, Wales.







With my Nitecore SRT3 (No we didn't go for a swim!)

Later the same day, helping illuminate the Castle with a Klaus FH10 and a Olight Javelot.







Then, next day - off to Criccieth Castle along the coast with my Zebralight (Yes it rained).









My Zebralight in Snowdonia, Wales (That's not fog, that's cloud).


----------



## Poppy (Sep 4, 2016)

tex.proud said:


> The ZL SC32w joined me for a small draft beer in Plano, TX at the famous saloon "Love & War in Texas"





Nyctophiliac said:


> Later the same day, helping illuminate the Castle with a Klaus FH10 and a Olight Javelot.



LOL... That Javelot, must be a Texan light... You know that there is a saying... "everything is bigger in Texas!"

Great pics guys... I am really enjoying this thread!
Thanks for making it happen.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 5, 2016)

There is a most beautiful area of Wales, Llangollen. That's where we went next.

By the river.






With a DQG AA.

They're very keen on stuffing around here.






With a recently stuffed SRT3 (stuffed with a NItecore IMR 14500 BTW).






Iron crows halfway up to the Castle. With the old EDC Zebralight.






At the top of the hill, the ruins of Castell Dinas Bran, with the vale of Llangollen far below.






Looks like an easy climb? It isn't! You need water and a walking stick and perseverance! (And an SRT3).

And although there is not much intact of the castle, since the occupants abandoned it and built a new one in Cheshire in 1282.













It remains one of the most peaceful and absolutely beautiful places I have ever seen...


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 8, 2016)

So on to England and the delights of Shrewsbury (Locals either pronounce it "Shoesbree" or "Shrowsberry" according to which bit you come from).

The station.






A typical half-timbered building.





The Castle.





The cafe I spent most of my time in as the others went to the shops! (It was hot and I was thirsty and wanted to finish my book!)


----------



## BloodLust (Sep 9, 2016)

@Nyctophiliac

That looks like a nice place to visit. Might head to England again in November.
I've already been to Bath, Stonehenge and Salisbury.
Went inside Buckingham Palace already as well. Prime Meridian too.
Any other place you recommend I visit?


----------



## BloodLust (Sep 9, 2016)

*HONG KONG
Here's the Mini-1 eating in Din Tai Fung in Hong Kong.*
Din Tai Fung is a Michelin Star rated dimsum place.








*Relaxing with some Hoegaarden beer at Fog Bar before heading back to the hotel*


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 9, 2016)

BloodLust said:


> *HONG KONG
> Here's the Mini-1 eating in Din Tai Fung in Hong Kong.*
> Din Tai Fung is a Michelin Star rated dimsum place.
> 
> ...


Now I'm starving looks so yummy


----------



## BloodLust (Sep 11, 2016)

@ Offgridled
My lights seem to keep on eating. Haha!


*Here's the Mini-1 getting some exercise walking around Minoru Park. Richmond, BC. Canada.*


----------



## BloodLust (Sep 11, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 11, 2016)

BloodLust said:


> @ Offgridled
> My lights seem to keep on eating. Haha!
> 
> 
> *Here's the Mini-1 getting some exercise in Richmond, BC. Canada.*


I'm really enjoying your journeys thanks so much for sharing everywhere you and your trusty lights travel


----------



## BloodLust (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank you! I'm just lucky to have a job that requires me to travel.


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 12, 2016)

BloodLust said:


> Thank you! I'm just lucky to have a job that requires me to travel.


What do you do may I ask?


----------



## BloodLust (Sep 12, 2016)

I work with an airline company. 
Free travel!


----------



## jorn (Sep 12, 2016)

Hunting with my 12 ga nitecore d10. Going to stay for a week.


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 12, 2016)

BloodLust said:


> I work with an airline company.
> Free travel!


Wow that's so cool you take advantage of your traveling.


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 12, 2016)

jorn said:


> Hunting with my 12 ga nitecore d10. Going to stay for a week.


Are the birds flying . Where you hunting at?


----------



## jorn (Sep 12, 2016)

Hunting at a island close to north cape (Norway), 71 degree north so it's as far north i can go. Hunting rabbits, ducks, goose, grouse. No predators on this island (exept eagles), so lots of birdlife, and way too many rabbits. Shot two rabbits in a 15 minute walk today, so went back to my cabin for a beer. Dont want to shoot too many. Lots of work the last day when im skinning them.


----------



## BloodLust (Sep 13, 2016)

*Mini-1 eating again.. This time in White Castle in New York.*
WhiteCastle's X-Men menu's Ghost Pepper Sliders (spicy!). Chicken & Waffle Slider. Double Patty & Double Cheese Slider. Fries, and a Fudge Dipped Cheesecake on a Stick.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 13, 2016)

Gee,
I didn't know that they expanded their menu so much...
Back in the day... 6 cheese burgers, and a shake.


With all the food that mini eats, you'd expect him to be a maxi !



BloodLust said:


> *Mini-1 eating again.. This time in White Castle in New York.*
> WhiteCastle's X-Men menu's Ghost Pepper Sliders (spicy!). Chicken & Waffle Slider. Double Patty & Double Cheese Slider. Fries, and a Fudge Dipped Cheesecake on a Stick.


----------



## jorn (Sep 14, 2016)

The nitecore d10, want to send in a shotgun shell 




the wabbits like this terrain, i dont 

Got some nice shots on my camera, but those will have to wait for a week.


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 14, 2016)

Such a great time and wish I could be there enjoying the fun


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 15, 2016)

12 pages now.

Cool!

Your thread is "Pop" ular Poppy.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 16, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> 12 pages now.
> 
> Cool!
> 
> Your thread is "Pop" ular Poppy.


Yes bykfixer, almost 23,000 views!
So many pictures are exceptional. I'm glad to see that others are having fun with it. After all, they are the ones who made it what it is! :thumbsup:


----------



## jorn (Sep 16, 2016)

Going home today from the hunt on the norhern tip of europe. Warning, a HUGE picture dump might come soon  Took some hundred selfies, some of them must be good


----------



## jorn (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## camelight (Sep 17, 2016)

Here is me hanging out with my klarus g30 in my room
H




And when i shine with it on my back yerd it's blinding!


----------



## D6859 (Sep 17, 2016)

Nice aurora borealis pics jorn!!! 

We went to see the northern light two weeks ago on a lake but they were quite dim. No chance for me to try to take a picture with my mobile phone.


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes two thumbs up bro on the northern lights. So beautiful. Glad you made thru a great hunting trip and on your way home. Good times!!


----------



## jorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks 
It's hard too see, the convoy c8 is on those pics. First on the roof of the car. Later i went out and gave it a quick burst.


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 18, 2016)

jorn said:


> Thanks
> It's hard too see, the convoy c8 is on those pics. First on the roof of the car. Later i went out and gave it a quick burst.


Very cool indeed


----------



## Taz80 (Sep 18, 2016)

Very nice pics Jorn, that looks like some beautiful and rugged terrain.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 18, 2016)

Camelight,
Welcome to the thread... and thanks for posting such nice pictures. I hope you continue to post :thumbsup:

jorn,
Looking for the light in this pic is like looking for Waldo, or finding Waldo, whatever that book is. 

Please tell us a story about that rock structure, I'm sure it has some meaning.


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 18, 2016)

I see the light in the middle of the rock 4 stones up from bottom. Great pic! I'm curious to the structure sticking out of the side of the rock. Looks like a satellite dish


----------



## jorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Its called a "varde". It's a old landmark. Also was used as a early warning system. ( light them on fire to alert pepole when the intruders are coming). The thing on the side is just a mailbox. It holds a log book where you can write down your name everytime you visit the peak.


----------



## BloodLust (Sep 19, 2016)

@ jorn
That is such a scenic place. Absolutely beautiful!
I should get in touch with some friends from Norway.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 19, 2016)

jorn said:


> Its called a "varde". It's a old landmark. Also was used as a early warning system. ( light them on fire to alert pepole when the intruders are coming). The thing on the side is just a mailbox. It holds a log book where you can write down your name everytime you visit the peak.


It's made of stone. How did they set it on fire?
This one appears to be flat on top, where I suppose a fire could be built, others, are sloped or pointy (I googled pictures) and not so conducive for holding a fire.

Did they use oil or some other combustible?
It seems... google doesn't know.


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 19, 2016)

Very cool I Googled it also and dug deeper and certainly learned something new. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jorn (Sep 20, 2016)

I guess it was covered in grass. There are no trees growing on the island. The weather is too tough.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 20, 2016)

jorn said:


> I guess it was covered in grass. There are no trees growing on the island. The weather is too tough.


Jorn,
Thanks.

I'm currently reading a Viking series, and get confused about which land they are in at the time. But If I have it right, this one group would transport timber from Ireland to build ships in Norway, or Finland. 

At any rate, the most recent episode of "Fear The Walking Dead" Maddison (a lead character) turned on the Hotel Sign on the roof, and there was a question about whether it could be seen 15 miles away. So I did a little research.

It seems that at that elevation, on a dark clear night, a fire lit on top of that varde could be seen for more than 30 miles. I suppose the biggest limiting factor would be fog, or low lying clouds.

I started a thread HERE that links to the math that shows that *a single candle can be seen at a distance of 10 miles!*


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 20, 2016)

Very cool thread poppy. Loving it.


----------



## buds224 (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## jorn (Sep 23, 2016)

Poppy said:


> I suppose the biggest limiting factor would be fog, or low lying clouds.


 




Yep that island was covered by a cloud the day we traveled out there  it's to the rght of the sp-11.





Eating raindeer at a cafe on a 300 meter drop. Hjelmsøy also has this cloud hanging over it.




Outside of the resturant, same type of cloud hanging.





The varde s on that mountain...





No troubles seeing where the see level once have been when lookng across the fjord. The old rusted tanks on this side of the fjord was used for boiling whale blubber into oil. 





Holding the line.





Grouse.


----------



## tex.proud (Sep 23, 2016)

Okay, the rabbit is doing what ever one of us does. Hold the darn thing in your mouth. Don't deny it.


----------



## kelmo (Sep 24, 2016)

tex.proud said:


> Okay, the rabbit is doing what ever one of us does. Hold the darn thing in your mouth. Don't deny it.



The rabbit must feel a little light headed as that hare brained beast has got the wrong end in his mouth!


----------



## ven (Sep 24, 2016)

Look at that back drop................i just want to step into my screen


----------



## BloodLust (Sep 28, 2016)

*Mini-1 having some Sake.*


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 28, 2016)

The mini looks past out (cpr)


----------



## Poppy (Sep 29, 2016)

Great pics jorn!

I didn't know that grouse had furry feet.
I showed the picture to my grandson, and asked him what he noticed... "furry feet!"
That pic was a learning experience for both of us.
Thanks!



jorn said:


> Yep that island was covered by a cloud the day we traveled out there  it's to the rght of the sp-11.
> 
> 
> Eating raindeer at a cafe on a 300 meter drop. Hjelmsøy also has this cloud hanging over it.
> ...





Offgridled said:


> The mini looks past out (cpr)



@Offgridled
That's too funny! 

Thanks bloodlust, once again for some great, interesting shots :thumbsup:


----------



## Gunner P (Sep 29, 2016)

Titan+, Cotswolds England.


----------



## jorn (Sep 29, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Great pics jorn!
> 
> I didn't know that grouse had furry feet.


Thanks. Pictures was taken at ingøy Norway by the way.
Two types of grouse up here, one living in the more low areas, its brown on it's back. This one is adapted for living in the mountains, it got a grey back, a nice camo when sitting between rocks. Both types of grouse got "furry feets", and both turns white when winter is coming  My cat stays white all seasons, but now when its getting colder and darker, she prefers to stay at home, indoors, and cuddle with her baby


----------



## BloodLust (Sep 30, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> The mini looks past out (cpr)



Hahaha! It couldn't keep up with me, my dad & my bro.

-----------

It was interesting to see that grouse had furry feet as well.

Learn something new every day.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 1, 2016)

My Olight wanted to see some basketball


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 1, 2016)

BloodLust said:


> Hahaha! It couldn't keep up with me, my dad & my bro.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


I [email protected] good times there. 


kj2 said:


> My Olight wanted to see some basketball


Did Mr olight enjoy the game


----------



## kj2 (Oct 2, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> I [email protected] good times there.
> 
> Did Mr olight enjoy the game


Yes he did! Home team won and he was so excited, that he went into Strobe


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 2, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Yes he did! Home team won and he was so excited, that he went into Strobe


That's too funny. )


----------



## Wendee (Oct 2, 2016)

When I clicked on this thread title in my 'settings' page it brought me right to post #363 of the picture of the dead rabbit with a flashlight in it's mouth. That was a shocker because I certainly wasn't expecting a picture like that. That was disturbing to me and it probably would be disturbing (and bizarre) to some other members and non-members viewing CPF from the Internet. Just my two cents.


----------



## jorn (Oct 3, 2016)

Well if you look closely, the light is on the ground, in front of the rabbit. I was thinking about not posting those pictures. Both of the fish, rabbit and grouse. No one reacted to the fish, prob noone will react to the grouse. Just the rabbit, only because its cute. Thats normal i guess. Pepole forget that we eat dead animals, and this is what it looks like. Well almost. I only took pics of the nicest looking one with no blood, to spare you guys and girls the "shock".
On this island there is no predators for the rabbit, so the population goes wild if someone dont keep them in check. When its overpopulated, most of the population dies from sickness (plauge), so im actually doing the rabbits a favour. By (trying) to keep their numbers down.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 3, 2016)

CooYoo at a brook in Rockaway, NJ


----------



## jorn (Oct 4, 2016)

First snow around the peaks..... Hate it...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 4, 2016)

Wendee said:


> When I clicked on this thread title in my 'settings' page it brought me right to post #363 of the picture of the dead rabbit with a flashlight in it's mouth. That was a shocker because I certainly wasn't expecting a picture like that. That was disturbing to me and it probably would be disturbing (and bizarre) to some other members and non-members viewing CPF from the Internet. Just my two cents.





jorn said:


> Well if you look closely, the light is on the ground, in front of the rabbit. I was thinking about not posting those pictures. Both of the fish, rabbit and grouse. No one reacted to the fish, prob noone will react to the grouse. Just the rabbit, only because its cute. Thats normal i guess. Pepole forget that we eat dead animals, and this is what it looks like. Well almost. I only took pics of the nicest looking one with no blood, to spare you guys and girls the "shock".
> On this island there is no predators for the rabbit, so the population goes wild if someone dont keep them in check. When its overpopulated, most of the population dies from sickness (plauge), so im actually doing the rabbits a favour. By (trying) to keep their numbers down.



I don't have a problem with hunting and I eat some dead animal just about every day. Still, I'd rather not see pictures of them on CPF. My two cents. 

~ Chance


----------



## Poppy (Oct 5, 2016)

BLF 348 with Luminaire in Disneyworld Orlando Florida


----------



## dc38 (Oct 5, 2016)

Poppy said:


> BLF 348 with Luminaire in Disneyworld Orlando Florida



I believe his name is Lumiere


----------



## tanmoy88 (Oct 6, 2016)

My favorite Fenix E15


----------



## jorn (Oct 6, 2016)

manker got a new friend today. "Poppy" the weasel.





Later he went inside to say hello to manker once more


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 6, 2016)

Very cool


----------



## BloodLust (Oct 8, 2016)

*Fenix E12 hanging around Sydney Harbor Opera House.*


----------



## BloodLust (Oct 8, 2016)

Poppy said:


> BLF 348 with Luminaire in Disneyworld Orlando Florida



Pic doesn't seem to come out on my device.
I love me some Disney...
Disney and lights! 2 of the best things to have!


----------



## Poppy (Oct 8, 2016)

BloodLust said:


> Pic doesn't seem to come out on my device.
> I love me some Disney...
> Disney and lights! 2 of the best things to have!


Sorry... fixed 
Thanks for letting me know. 

What a beautiful pic of the opera house!


----------



## jorn (Oct 8, 2016)

Today manker met "muffe" (muff in norwegian). 14 days ago a friend of mine found this baby otter, it was in bad shape. Now she keeps it as a "pet" for the next month. It's going to a zoo in one month time. Very playful and cuddly. First bite some and play, then cuddle


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 9, 2016)

jorn said:


> Today manker met "muffe" (muff in norwegian). 14 days ago a friend of mine found this baby otter, it was in bad shape. Now she keeps it as a "pet" for the next month. It's going to a zoo in one month time. Very playful and cuddly. First bite some and play, then cuddle


So cool great work there


----------



## Poppy (Oct 9, 2016)

jorn said:


> manker got a new friend today. "Poppy" the weasel.
> 
> 
> Later he went inside to say hello to manker once more




Poppy the weasel!
He is definitely cuter than me. 

I was in the Passaic County Courthouse on Friday. Nearby was the Historic Courthouse, and a nearby turn of the century bit of architecture.






The CooYoo only made it into this picture.


----------



## jorn (Oct 10, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Poppy the weasel!
> He is definitely cuter than me.


Hehe, i dont know how you look. I was thinking about the "pop goes the weasel" song. So i called him poppy, since you started this thread


----------



## TKC (Oct 10, 2016)

*Dark Sucks Blue Label, Malkoff MDC TAC HA, SF E1B, McGizmo Sapphire, Photon, and Malkoff SHO. I have a couple of other flashlights, that I opted to not go fish for; 2 SF's that live in my car, and a couple of really small Ti. lights w/ Tritium.*


----------



## jorn (Oct 16, 2016)

Morning mist.





A day of terror. Feeling a bit sick, nose is running, troat is swollen, and i promiced a friend we were going on top of that mountain this sunday... univex aaa is coming along.





It's cold in the shadows. 









Grouse is getting white. They turn white based on how long period of the day there is daylight, and not when the first snow arrive. So nowdays when the winter sets in later than usual. They are easy to spot.





A huge glacier have shaped the landscape in the area, and made this place into a island.




On top. 1098 meter climb. Took two hours. Im living on the mainland down there.





Nice view. Lots of great fishing spots hidden between all those mountains


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 16, 2016)

Wow jorn you are really enjoying life thanks for sharing these pictures. :stunning:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 16, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> Wow jorn you are really enjoying life thanks for sharing these pictures. :stunning:



+1 lovecpf

~ C.G.


----------



## ven (Oct 16, 2016)

Amazing jorn, what a beautiful landscape.................very lucky to live there


----------



## tex.proud (Oct 20, 2016)

Gorgeous shots!!


----------



## Poppy (Nov 1, 2016)

Some lights playing in a gum-ball crawl 
DQG AA twisty stainless, Convoy S2+ Shorty 18350, Convoy S2+ triple, Manker U11.

Just having some fun ;-)


----------



## Gee85 (Nov 2, 2016)

@Poppy Your photo isn't visible for me :mecry:


----------



## Poppy (Nov 2, 2016)

Gee85 said:


> @Poppy Your photo isn't visible for me :mecry:


Gee85,
Can you see it now?

Usually when people can't see my pictures, I can't see them either, in firefox. But this one I was able to see. 
I tried reloading it.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 2, 2016)

I love images of reflections in the water.
These were taken of a Thrunite Neutron 2C near West Milford, NJ.







I think I was a couple of weeks too late.
Sooner, and the colors would have been spectacular.


----------



## Offgridled (Nov 3, 2016)

Beautiful poppy


----------



## Gee85 (Nov 3, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Gee85,
> Can you see it now?
> 
> Usually when people can't see my pictures, I can't see them either in firefox. But this one I was able to see.
> I tried reloading it.



Yes, now it works. I guess it just needed some time. Awesome picture


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Nov 5, 2016)

BloodLust said:


> @Nyctophiliac
> 
> That looks like a nice place to visit. Might head to England again in November.
> I've already been to Bath, Stonehenge and Salisbury.
> ...




Sorry, Bloodlust. Only just noticed your question.

You're probably here in England Now!

In London I recommend Hyde Park and Kensington Gardens, The Tower of London, Spitalfields Market and Brick Lane, Walking along the Thames Path from Hammersmith to Putney is a great thing to do - especially after dark with torches (lots of bats), Hampstead Heath from Spaniards Inn to Parliament Hill is great, see the Vale of Health too.

Outside London, Go to Brighton if you can for a vibrant city built on a Victorian resort. Dover Castle is fantastic, If you go to Deal, do see Walmer castle. Chatham Dockyards along the Medway (Kent). Liverpool is a wonderful place to visit. The list just goes on and on.

I can recommend Chester as well, which brings me to ...

A view of Foregate Street in Chester from the city wall clock tower, with my trusty Nitecore EA11





And the Cathedral down the road in St Werburgh St.






Back in London outside the RADA (Royal Academy of Dramatic Arts) Theatre.





And finally outside the Tate Britain Art Gallery on the North Bank of the Thames.





Great pictures from everybody - I love seeing the World this way. More soon. Can anyone get a picture of their light alongside a voting slip for Donald or Hilary??


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 6, 2016)

Nyctophiliac said:


> .....Can anyone get a picture of their light alongside a voting slip for Donald or Hilary??



Technically taking a pic of that, then posting it on the internet is a crime here in America.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Nov 6, 2016)

Monocrom said:


> Technically taking a pic of that, then posting it on the internet is a crime here in America.



Fair enough.

I suspect the same is true over here.


----------



## jorn (Nov 6, 2016)

Many years ago i got a warning from a mod that one of my post were deleted because it was too political oriented. So i dont think discussing politics is allowed in the open parts of this forum


----------



## Poppy (Nov 7, 2016)

This Rayovac 2AA has a thing for trains!

These two train cars are sitting on a set of tracks that are adjacent to a working set of tracks.
The first car was a passenger, or dining car, that has been converted to an Art Gallery, the second, a Caboose, is a Hot Dog stand with other grilled sandwiches, or snacks such as corn chips/nachos with melted cheese.
LOL... Yes, it has outside dining!


----------



## Poppy (Nov 12, 2016)

When I was a kid, once in a while my mom and dad would pack us into the car, with some home-made pop-corn, and snacks, and we would go to the Drive-in movie theater. We would light a PIC (which was a smoky insect repellent) and place it on the dash-board of the car. The entrance fee was per car, not per passenger, I think that later changed. But you would pull up to a pole that had a speaker on a wire, with a rheostat volume control, and hang it on the door window. 

The kids would play on the swings in the play-ground while waiting for the double feature to start.
Then there would be 10 minutes of pop-corn, and hot dog commercials, interspersed with cartoons. They used to insert subliminal food messages into the cartoons, or between them, I am not sure. But they were aimed at making you hungry for whatever they were selling at of course outrageous prices.

Subliminal advertising became illegal, but not back then.

Eventually air conditioned theaters became the norm, as the property became more valuable, most of the drive-ins were closed for development. There is only ONE Drive in Theater left in New Jersey.

There is One in Warwick, New York, about an hour from me.

The one in Warwick has three screens, and you tune your Radio to one of three frequencies that they broadcast at depending upon which film you want to watch.

Here's my Thrunite Neutron 2C checking out two of the three screens.
The building is for the restrooms, and refreshment stand.
We try to go there once or twice a year... a little nostalgic.


----------



## jorn (Nov 14, 2016)

Overslept today, so was at work at nine this morning. But had to take my time before i rushed in and punched in for the day  Getting darker.. But a fantastic view that last for hours now that the sun is so low


----------



## jorn (Nov 18, 2016)

:mecry:Some days ago, it was a super moon, and i noticed on my way home from work that the moon was directly under the bridge, and glowing* red*. Really red, because it was so low in the horizon. Stopped and took a picture with my phone, but it turned out really crappy. Rushed home to get a better camera, but it was out of juice so had to charge it. When i got back with a charged camera, the magic was gone... Bummer...
You can see the trits from my v10r glowing in the foreground.


----------



## tex.proud (Nov 18, 2016)

Still an awesome shot! With the reflection on the water...The lights on the bridge...great!


----------



## BloodLust (Nov 20, 2016)

(Trying to fix the links...)


*Fenix E12 enjoying the view from the hotel room in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia.*






*Nite-Eye Mini-1 enjoying a Korean BBQ buffet for $11 in Seoul, South Korea.*






*Nite-Eye Mini-1 in Pink's Hotdogs' newly opened branch in Del Amo Mall. Torrance, California.*
Pink's Bacon Burrito Dog - Big flour tortilla wrapped around 2 hotdogs with Cheddar cheese, 3 slices of bacon, chili, and onions.
At least I don't have to go all the way to LA to grab 1.


----------



## jorn (Nov 20, 2016)

BloodLust said:


> (Trying to fix the links...)
> 
> 
> *Fenix E12 enjoying the view from the hotel room in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia.*
> ...




Nope, cant see the pics.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 23, 2016)

Poppy said:


> This Rayovac 2AA has a thing for trains!
> 
> These two train cars are sitting on a set of tracks that are adjacent to a working set of tracks.
> The first car was a passenger, or dining car, that has been converted to an Art Gallery, the second, a Caboose, is a Hot Dog stand with other grilled sandwiches, or snacks such as corn chips/nachos with melted cheese.
> LOL... Yes, it has outside dining!



I know exactly where that is. I've eaten at the Hot Dog Caboose. My wife and I almost bought a condo just up the street on Greenwood Ave when we lived in NY (we worked in Allendale).

BTW, Godwin Hardware across the street is a great hardware store!


----------



## Poppy (Nov 25, 2016)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I know exactly where that is. I've eaten at the Hot Dog Caboose. My wife and I almost bought a condo just up the street on Greenwood Ave when we lived in NY (we worked in Allendale).
> 
> BTW, Godwin Hardware across the street is a great hardware store!


Funny how it is such a small world eh?

I enjoy poking around in good hardware stores... I'll have to try to stop in there some day.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 1, 2016)

TKC said:


> *Dark Sucks Blue Label, Malkoff MDC TAC HA, SF E1B....*



I must be getting old, 'cause I only just noticed it.

E1E?


----------



## buds224 (Dec 2, 2016)

Checked into our Grand Nikko Tokyo Hotel in Odaiba, Tokyo, Japan.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 3, 2016)

buds224 said:


> Checked into our Grand Nikko Tokyo Hotel in Odaiba, Tokyo, Japan.





buds224 said:


>




Very Nice Budds,
I'd need a menu with pictures. hehehe


----------



## jorn (Dec 14, 2016)

Meanwhile in Norway..... 




Arrrrrggh. Cold morning exercise.. Glad my coyoo was helping me digging so i can open the car door..


----------



## Poppy (Dec 24, 2016)

So Jorn,
Did your cooyoo MELT the snow away for you?

Here is a statue, outside of a Antique's shop I passed in Closter.
My Rayovac 2AA jumped out of my car to go for a ride on a real horse.
Can you find him?






Yep....
He's hiding
in
plain
sight!

.
.
.
.
.
The photos were taken in the early morning sun, and the camera distorted the colors a bit. He wasn't quit so yellow/green, but more of a tarnished brass. Obviously two different metals were used.


----------



## camelight (Jan 1, 2017)

Yesterday I was at " makhtesh ramon" (translation: ramon creator) and the view was stunning 








We started up there and climbed down to the creator 








We came back pretty early so I didn't had any use of my zl but it always good to take a light you never know what going to happen

And if any of you come to Israel makhtesh ramon is an amazing place to visit


----------



## D6859 (Jan 4, 2017)

I finally had enough time and motivation (at the same time!) to re-organize and clean up my room. Now that my desk is clean, at least for a while, I decided to take a groupie of my EDC gear. 






Above: In my DIY keychain with reflective thread: Olight i2, Leatherman Style PS and Victorinox Rambler. 
Below: Ganzo G729 and G733 (modified to have the wave feature), Thurine TN12, Convoy S2+ UV, Fenix TK15UE, Zebralight SC62w, Enlan M022 and Leatherman Skeletool. 

Sorry, didn't mean to go off-topic with all the other gear.

It's January again and it's -20 °C (-4 °F) which reminded me of this picture. Not sure if I've posted it before somewhere in the forums but here's a picture of my ex-girlfriend summoning a spirit out of the snow with my TN12 a year ago:






Happy new year!


----------



## jorn (Jan 5, 2017)

Poppy said:


> So Jorn,
> Did your cooyoo MELT the snow away for you?


Hehe it tried, but king winter is soo mutch more powerful than the cooyoo. Had to dig out my car the old fashion way, by hand... The good thing is youre wide awake when you get to work. Dont need coffe to wake up on days like this...

D6859 same here. -20C. 
I live by the sea, and the gulf current is creeping up on the norwegian coast on it's way to the north pole. So the sea wont freeze. Sea temprature is around +4C so we dont get the extreme dry air when it gets really cold. So when the temprature is -20C here, it feels like minus one million because the air is not that bone dry as further inland. I guess that is one of the reasons all those SF from all over the world travel all the way to this area to train in winter warfare. That, the extreme terrain, and the changing weather i guess. One day its -20, then the wind changes and comes from west (the sea). Next day its +4. Everything gets wet. Next day it's back to -20C. Makes it hard to stay dry. Perfcet weather to freeze to death in 

This picture is from yesterday. Installed new led cannons on my car. Was som cheap china stuff, a copy of the vision-x 4,5" i bought on black friday.. But i was supriced. Build was good, and it had a xhp50 led. I must be stupid... Intalling those led lights in -20C did hurt my fingers.. alot. But the result was fine. it's 170 meters to that yellow sign on the building in the back. And now i can see those pesky moose better. They can be hard to spot, and they like staying on the roads now when the snow is well over a meter deep in the woods.
The mist is from the +4C hot ocean reacting to the -20C air.


----------



## D6859 (Jan 5, 2017)

jorn said:


> D6859 same here. -20C.
> I live by the sea, and the gulf current is creeping up on the norwegian coast on it's way to the north pole. So the sea wont freeze. Sea temprature is around +4C so we dont get the extreme dry air when it gets really cold. So when the temprature is -20C here, it feels like minus one million because the air is not that bone dry as further inland. I guess that is one of the reasons all those SF from all over the world travel all the way to this area to train in winter warfare. That, the extreme terrain, and the changing weather i guess. One day its -20, then the wind changes and comes from west (the sea). Next day its +4. Everything gets wet. Next day it's back to -20C. Makes it hard to stay dry. Perfcet weather to freeze to death in



Wow, I never though the sea wouldn't freeze during these cold seasons. I know gulf current affects Finnish coast also but AFAIK it's frozen during the cold winters (not so sure if this winter yet though). I live in the middle of the Finland where the sea doesn't affect the air, but I know that e.g. Oulu up in the north is really cold city due to sea and that it's always windy in there.


----------



## wimmer21 (Jan 5, 2017)

Me with Eddy Merckx and my TX25Cvn at the 1970 Tour de France.


----------



## Offgridled (Jan 5, 2017)

Didn't you get disqualified riding your Harley?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 5, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> Didn't you get disqualified riding your Harley?



Nude? 

~ CG


----------



## wimmer21 (Jan 5, 2017)

I was the guy running bare *** up Col du Tourmalet holding a TX25Cvn.


----------



## jorn (Jan 31, 2017)

The nothern light was fantastic today. The whole sky lit up, MUTCH more powerful than usual. When my phone camera can capture it with lots of light pollution around, it's STRONG.





I hurried home to get my camera, but could not find my tripod anywhere. Cant take decent aurora shots by hand..... Well, had to spend time improvicing... Drilled a hole in a M6 screw and used my harris bipod, better than nothing lol 





When i finally got outside the show was over.. as usual..


----------



## Poppy (Feb 5, 2017)

Beautiful shots jorn :thumbsup: my flashlights are jealous


----------



## jorn (Feb 5, 2017)

Got a nice aurora show today aswell. Still need a decent tripod. But i guess some blurry shots from camerashake are better than no shots al all 
The nitecore d10 came along to watch the show 





The sun is back, getting 5min more daylight every day.


----------



## Offgridled (Feb 5, 2017)

Stunning


----------



## DellSuperman (Feb 5, 2017)

Woah... Nice photos. 
The Northern Light is definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## D6859 (Feb 7, 2017)

Dang Jorn! Great shots. I haven't been able to see northern lights since... September or October, I guess. It's been really cloudy winter. I have email notifications coming and every time I've checked the weather after such it's been too cloudy.


----------



## jorn (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks. 
The norhern light has been crazy the last two weeks. Way stronger than normal. And have had clear sky almost every day. Its extra cold when the sky is clear, but the drop in temprature is worth it


----------



## Treeguy (Feb 8, 2017)

And in *Canada* this morning... 

Not cold out today, but we got a dump of snow last night, and then rain, and then it went down to -10, and the snow is heavy like hard packed sand.


----------



## jorn (Feb 22, 2017)

Moose on the loose


----------



## jorn (Feb 22, 2017)

Hail meets sunset.


----------



## Offgridled (Feb 22, 2017)

Stunning jorn


----------



## BloodLust (Mar 2, 2017)

Finally got the links to work..


*Fenix E12 enjoying the view from the hotel room in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia.*





*Nite-Eye Mini-1 enjoying a Korean BBQ buffet for $11 in Seoul, South Korea.*





*Nite-Eye Mini-1 in Pink's Hotdogs' newly opened branch in Del Amo Mall. Torrance, California.*
Pink's Bacon Burrito Dog - Big flour tortilla wrapped around 2 hotdogs with Cheddar cheese, 3 slices of bacon, chili, and onions.
At least I don't have to go all the way to LA to grab 1.


----------



## BloodLust (Mar 2, 2017)

*Nite-Eye Mini-1 in Squamish, British Columbia.
On the Panoramic Trail, looking at Atwell Peak.*


----------



## blah9 (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome pictures! Good food and food views.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 10, 2017)

A friend sent this picture last night. He's spending four weeks working on a broken plane in Ethiopia. Reported the beer was good. 

~Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 18, 2017)

More pictures from Ethiopia. Here's what he's working on when not drinking beer. 

~ Chance 

Changing four skins on a plane. This one is 38 feet long.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 18, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> More pictures from Ethiopia. Here's what he's working on when not drinking beer.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> Changing four skins on a plane. This one is 38 feet long.


Tell him step up to the plate and fly that plane as it is. Geeze!! Couple more of those beers and no problem..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 19, 2017)

Larry says he only gets to fix em, he don't get to fly em. 

I've no idea where he placed his 4Sevens AA in this picture. It's kinda like Where's Waldo, but without the red n white striped hat. 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 19, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Larry says he only gets to fix em, he don't get to fly em.
> 
> I've no idea where he placed his 4Sevens AA in this picture. It's kinda like Where's Waldo, but without the red n white striped hat.
> 
> ~ Chance


It's in the cockpit


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 19, 2017)

Next to his beer. :laughing: 

~ CG


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Mar 19, 2017)

Great pics in here :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 19, 2017)

georgiaboy027 said:


> Great pics in here :thumbsup:



:wave: Hey georgiaboy027, :welcome: The friendliest flashlight forum in the world.

~ Chance


----------



## jorn (Mar 28, 2017)

Me and my olight plowed our way down to the store to buy some dinner


----------



## Poppy (Apr 3, 2017)

That's funny jorn 

I'm glad to see that you are getting some daylight hours.
Those long winter nights must get to be a drag after a while.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 3, 2017)

POPPY! :wave: How you been? Long time no read. 

~ Chance


----------



## jorn (Apr 3, 2017)

Poppy said:


> That's funny jorn
> 
> I'm glad to see that you are getting some daylight hours.
> Those long winter nights must get to be a drag after a while.


Yep,sometimes it can be depressive, but im used to dark winters, and midnight sun summers. Spring is coming. Got daylight until 10 ish o clock at evenings now. Just a month more or so, and it will be daylight all night long until late august  March is the biggest "snow dump" month, so bought the old quad bike and a plow just in time for the worst snow. All the neighbours are glad because i plow roads the plow guys cant priority. They have their hands full just to keep the main roads open. So i plow the sidewalks and trails where pepole can walk their dogs, or have romantic walks by the river, in the blizzards 
Got a huge pile of flashlight selfies on my phone, here is some of them.





incoming blizzard.





ofotfjorden. Lots of german and british destroyers were sunk here during the battle of narvik ww2.





Sun is getting higher and higher, mid day at 1200.





Was surrounded by moose in the blizzard. While i was taking this picture, i noticed two calfs was on the road on my right side. And one cow was sneaking up on me from behind. They showed no sign of aggression.










Cold.





Smoke on the water, and fire in the sky 










A bunch of seagulls and one eagle (that think it's a seagul) is attacking this poor fisherman.. I think they got him..


----------



## blah9 (Apr 4, 2017)

Wow, awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 1, 2017)

Mr. BOSS goes to Washington. The state capital. 

~ Chance


----------



## jorn (May 2, 2017)

Skjold class corvette. 60 knots and stealth, but my camera could see it flying by


----------



## jorn (May 30, 2017)

This thread needs a bump. Keep those pictures coming. And remember what you might think is boring, "not-worth-taking-picture-of-everyday-stuff". Might be interesting and unusual for others, living in totally different parts of the word 
Out fishing after sea trout, on one coooold, windy night.






The freshwater season is not there yet.. Ice in all the good lakes up mountain, so have to go try calm my fishing abstinence in the ocean.. Summer is coming late this year.. It even snowed today..





A huge eagle getting its *** kicked by a tiny, but brave seagull


----------



## AZPops (May 30, 2017)

Nice pitchers, Jorn! Man do I wish it snowed where I'm at. We already hit a 100 degrees F. AND it's only May! It's gonna be an EXTRY HOT SUMMER this year!!!

Pops


----------



## jorn (May 30, 2017)

Extra cold here. One day with 10+ celsius. The rest is average 4-5 C. Crappy spring so far. Cant remember a colder spring than this one for decades.. And i pay taxes and stuff for global warming. Paying for a service i do not recive.. Im going to send a complaint to Al Gore, want my money back..


----------



## BloodLust (Jun 3, 2017)

1 of my bugout bag lights in Japan. Energizer 2-in-1 lamp with a Fox 40 Mini whistle attached.
Cheap, lightweight, water resistant, has a torch and lantern mode, simple user interface (off-torch-lantern-off).
The lantern mode isn't cool white which is a plus.
This Japanese Sake Kit-Kat is good. Has a bit of alcohol and does taste like sweet, creamy sake.


----------



## jorn (Jun 4, 2017)

One meter + of rotten snow as soon as we get over 200 meters above sealevel. So we desided to take a short roadtrip and look for new fishingspots for trout in waters just above sealevel.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 6, 2017)

A friend and his Mini are currently working in Okinawa. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 8, 2017)

One more from Okinawa. Habu Sake (Habushu) 

~ Chance


----------



## BloodLust (Jun 13, 2017)

Jetbeam/Nite-Eye Mini 1 at the Burj Khalifa in Dubai, UAE. (828m/2,717ft. Tall)
The current tallest building in the world.
Still going around chasing skyscrapers - Burj Khalifa, Taipei 101 & Empire State Building checked!


----------



## BloodLust (Jul 24, 2017)

Nite-Eye Mini-1 at the Star Wars display in Hong Kong International Airport.
With a Death Trooper and a Storm Trooper.


----------



## BloodLust (Oct 2, 2017)

*Hokage Nichia 219* in stainless steel accompanying me on a quick trail run.
Shannon Falls. Squamish, BC.











--------------------

Whistler Village.
Olympic Rings.





Whistler Village Olympic Park


----------



## BloodLust (Oct 15, 2017)

Fenix E12 chilling with some Kona Brewing Co. beer 🍺 in Honolulu, Hawaii.
•Wailua Wheat Ale brewed with Passion Fruit.
•Hanalei Island IPA brewed with Passion Fruit, Orange & Guava.
•Limited Edition Magic Sands Mango Saison brewed with natural mangoes.
•Longboard Island Lager.
#beer #IPA #ale #lager


----------



## Ozythemandias (Oct 15, 2017)

A wizard in his magical kingdom


----------



## jorn (Oct 20, 2017)

Last fishing trip. Winter is coming..


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Oct 26, 2017)

Whilst cycling through London the other day, came upon this building in Shepherd's Bush.






This is where Charley Boorman and Ewan McGregor started their round the world Motorcycle trip, as journaled in "Long Way Round". It was their preparation garage and the production base for the whole journey. Fantastic show if you haven't seen it. So the Torchlab V5 Scout had to get in the picture as well!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Oct 26, 2017)

Jorn - can I just say I love the expanse and beauty of your pictures. I live so far from such a wilderness and my pictures will always be tinged with human endeavour and artifice.

Anyway, keep 'em coming!!

Meanwhile in Cumbria UK.





A fantastic hotel/pub in Ravenstonedale (Kirkby Stephen) right by a beautiful river. 





Close up on the best thrower I own. Fine after dinner cigar not shown!

Here's a bit of loveliness - Castle Pendragon, in the hamlet of Outhgill.





Built in the 12th century by Uther Pendragon (Father of King Arthur). 






Zebra light, meet Uther.

"Let Uther Pendragon do what he can,

Eden will run where Eden can."


----------



## Modernflame (Oct 27, 2017)

^^Thank you for this. 

I couldn't help but think of Monty Python, but still, this post is rich.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Oct 28, 2017)

Thank you for the kind words. 

If you thought that was Holy Grail-esque, how about this!





Orford castle in Suffolk.





Illuminated by a BLF X5 14500.





Here we are at Castle Ashby in Northamptonshire - even a sunny day didn't stop me having fun with my new HDS Rotary Forensic Blue.





Quite a Sundial alternative.


----------



## Modernflame (Oct 28, 2017)

What? Ridden on a horse?

I must confess to some envy, sir. Both because of your environs and your snazzy new HDS.

Cheers from the other side of the pond.


----------



## terryoregon (Oct 30, 2017)

Well, that was fun sifting through sixteen pages of photos. Fall foliage in Portland Oregon (Oct 2017). A *red* *6 D-Cell Maglite* with Terralux innards (TLE-310M-EX), and two *foliage-green Maglites* (ML50LX & ML300LX).





.




.




.




.




.
Camera: Sony A7S with SEL1635Z lens & Tiffen 72mm polarizer


----------



## Poppy (Nov 2, 2017)

I agree, the photos are absolutely stunning!

Boy oh boy, a polarizing lens/filter, really makes the colors pop out!

Thanks to all for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Nov 5, 2017)

Visiting a Barnes Wallace Museum in Weybridge, Surrey.

This is the model catapult he used to calculate the data for the Bouncing Bomb use in the 'Dambuster' raids in 1943. 

Extra illumination supplied by my HDS Rotary Forensic Blue!


----------



## Modernflame (Nov 5, 2017)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Visiting a Barnes Wallace Museum in Weybridge, Surrey.
> 
> This is the model catapult he used to calculate the data for the Bouncing Bomb use in the 'Dambuster' raids in 1943.
> 
> Extra illumination supplied by my HDS Rotary Forensic Blue!



Now all you need is a selfie with your HDS in front of a Lancaster bomber!


----------



## Hoodzy98 (Nov 22, 2017)

Just a few of my lights i brought to my beach house - Queensland Australia 🤗


----------



## Poppy (Oct 1, 2019)

Ice skaters at NYC's Rockefeller Center


----------



## Poppy (Jul 29, 2021)

The USS New Jersey docked in Camden.






The picture was taken with what is often my EDC flashlight.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 6, 2021)

My little cooyoo Quantum wanted to go to see the new Lego Land in New York.


----------

